# HTC Vive ausprobiert: Der nächste Schritt in Richtung Holodeck



## SandroOdak (21. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *HTC Vive ausprobiert: Der nächste Schritt in Richtung Holodeck* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: HTC Vive ausprobiert: Der nächste Schritt in Richtung Holodeck


----------



## DerBloP (21. Juni 2015)

Oh man ich will das Teil!
 Mein Schlafzimmer wird dann nur noch ein Bett und Schrank beinhalten, Platz ist genug vorhanden (locker 3x3 meter Freier Raum)....

Und Software....HL3 ick hör dir trapsen!
Best Experience only on VIVE!!!

Aber mir dreht sich jetzt schon der Magen um wieviel das Ding kosten wird...Premium hört sich so nach <800 Euro an, wo auch Premium Grafikkarten oder CPU´s sich am Markt Etabliert haben.
Auf der einen Seite, mit dem Panel, Controller, Laser-System (wobei Laser ja eigtl. nicht wirklich teuer sein können?!?) usw. bestimmt berechtigt, auf der anderen Seite, wenn Oculus es wirklich hinbekommen sollte die Rift 1Q 2016 auf den Markt zu bekommen (was ich persönlich bezweifel!!!) und diese auch nur einen Bruchteil kosten sollte 250-350 Euro dann mhhh. 
Klar ist die Technik bei der VIVE besser wegen den Lasern, und dazu kommt das man sich im Raum bewegen kann, evtl bei spielen wie Adr1ft interessant, das wenn man ein wenig nach vorne geht auch dahin gleitet und die Controller nur für die Arm bewegung benutzt werden, wo die Imersion gegenüber Steuerung per Controller alleine einfach Mega sein muss.

Dennoch wären <800 Euro mehr als ~300 Euro, und wer weiß wann die nächst bessere Version mit höhrer Auflösung u.a. vor der tür steht...später hat man für gerade mal  eineinhalb Jahre mehr als das doppelte bezahlt.

Nungut, ich muß mal schauen wieviel Geld ich Ende des Jahres berappen kann...brauche dann eh noch neue Grakas (vermutlich Sli 980) und dann noch die VR...und die Spiele^^ uiuiuiuijui


Oh man, ich hoffe sie geben einen vorbesteller Rabatt oder so, und das sie um die 600 Euro kosten wird, dann würd ich sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Juni 2015)

Beim letzten Satz 





> Wenn die Brille aber zu teuer wird, fällt sie beim Massenmarkt und in der Nische gleichermaßen durch.


muss ich mich immer wieder fragen warum das eigentlich immer wieder herbeigesehnt wird.

Ist es denn wichtig dass der Massenmarkt sofort @ Release involviert wird?

Wie jede Technik der Welt gibt es erst einen Markt für die Freaks/Fans etc.pp und irgendwann kommt eben der Massenmarkt 

Wenn jemand tatsächlich Interesse an VR hat, sollte sich um Dinge wie Massenmarkt überhaupt nicht kümmern mMn. Entweder kaufen und den Luxus genießen oder halt nicht.
-> Weil den Massenmarkt kann es irgendwann erst dann erreichen wenn genug Leute das Teil gekauft haben.

Ich finde es falsch davon auszugehen dass so ein Ding unter 300€ kosten muss um krass erfolgreich zu sein. Alle anderen Geräte dieser Welt kosten ebenfalls ne stange Geld trotz Massenmarkt sogar 

Edit: Wenn man noch berücksichtigt wie stark das Interesse an Oculus Rift und Vive ist (ausverkaufte Dev Kits z.b.) dann finde ich es ebenfalls falsch zu behaupten dass
es sogar als Nischenprodukt floppen könnte. Die Nachfrage ist extrem groß und das Interesse besteht. In meinen Augen ist das ein Zeichen dafür dass die VR Platform schon jetzt ein erfolgreiches Nischenprodukt ist und
die Leute auch über 500€ für so ein Ding hinlegen werden.


----------



## belakor602 (21. Juni 2015)

Ich weiss echt nicht was sie mit dem Ding vorhaben...
Toll man kann sich im Raum bewegen... 
3m nach vorn und 3m links/rechts? Toll. Bringt echt viel. In Welchem Spiel reicht denn das? Was für Spiele soll man damit machen können?

 Von dem System bin ich gar nicht überzeugt irgendwie. Gut ich bin immer noch der Meinung das VR vorerst nur für Cockpit-Spiele so richtig genial sein wird. Und Kunst-Gallierien wie auch Walking Simulator.
So richtig VR für alles wird glaube ich erst funktionieren wenn wir direkt an unsere Sinne Informationen einspeisen. Bis Technologie auf dem Stand ist wird es noch dauern, und selbst dann ich kann mir soviele Probleme vorstellen dass es nicht sicher ist was passieren wird.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich weiss echt nicht was sie mit dem Ding vorhaben...
> Toll man kann sich im Raum bewegen...
> 3m nach vorn und 3m links/rechts? Toll. Bringt echt viel.



Klar bringt das echt viel. Es ist eine neue Technik und in dieser Qualität bekommst du sowas nirgendwo geboten wie bei der Vive.



> In Welchem Spiel reicht denn das? Was für Spiele soll man damit machen können?


Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was deine Erwartungen sind.

Es ist endlich möglich sich in einem kleinem VR Raum zu bewegen und jegliche Bewegungen werden perfekt übernommen. Wie kann man hier nicht fasziniert sein? 
Hier werden Kindheitsträume zur Wirklichkeit und wie die zukünftige Software für diese Platform aussehen wird müssen wir eben abwarten.
Für VR müssen die Spiele eben völlig neu und anders konzipiert sein.



> Von dem System bin ich gar nicht überzeugt irgendwie. Gut ich bin immer noch der Meinung das VR vorerst nur für Cockpit-Spiele so richtig genial sein wird. Und Kunst-Gallierien wie auch Walking Simulator.
> So richtig VR für alles wird glaube ich erst funktionieren wenn wir direkt an unsere Sinne Informationen einspeisen. Bis Technologie auf dem Stand ist wird es noch dauern, und selbst dann ich kann mir soviele Probleme vorstellen dass es nicht sicher ist was passieren wird.



Wie kannst du nicht davon überzeugt sein wenn du es selber noch nicht erlebt hast?
Und selbst wenn es nur für Cockpit & Co gedacht ist.... So who cares? Its Fucking Virtual Reality  

Man sollte die Ansprüche ein wenig zurückschrauben und einfach froh sein dass VR endlich Realität geworden ist.

Über Sinn oder Unsinn von Bewegungsfreiheit zu reden finde ich unfair... weil... naja... Es ist in jeder Hinsicht ein Fortschritt zu Früher weil VR in dieser Form nie möglich gewesen ist


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2015)

Am besten man ist Besitzer eines leeren, großen Flugzeughangars.  Bei 3 x 3 m freien Bewegungsspielraum stelle ich mir eine sinnvolle Nutzung in Games schwierig vor. Aber Vive ist ja erst der Start.


----------



## Lorin1 (21. Juni 2015)

Was mich gerade an der Vive in Verbindung mit Steam reizt ist, dass Valve dafür sorgen dürfte dass das ganze auch auf SteamOS und damit auch in Linux und damit auch, und jetzt wird es für mich persönlich interessant, mit OSX funktionieren dürfte.
Ich erwarte von OVR nur Windows und Xbox Unterstützung und damit ist das für mich nur von geringem Interesse.
Vive und Morpheus sind für mich die beiden interessanten Produkte. Vermutlich wird aber eher Morpheus über kurz oder lang in meinem Wohnzimmer landen. Vive wird zu teuer, und für Morpheus besitze ich jetzt schon alle nötige Peripherie (PS4-Kamera + 2 Move-Controller)


----------



## belakor602 (21. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Man sollte die Ansprüche ein wenig zurückschrauben und einfach froh sein dass VR endlich Realität geworden ist.
> 
> Über Sinn oder Unsinn von Bewegungsfreiheit zu reden finde ich unfair... weil... naja... Es ist in jeder Hinsicht ein Fortschritt zu Früher weil VR in dieser Form nie möglich gewesen ist



Deine Aussage ist also einfach die Augen vor den Fakten verschliessen und feiern? Sorry, ich bin kein Träumer, ich bin eher Realist. Hype ist nicht wirklich was für mich, ich denke immer sofort daran wie sinnvoll das ganze ist und was es mir bringen wird. Und bis jetzt sehe ich einfach keinen Anwendungsbereich für das Vive über ein paar Demos hinaus. Ich will ein richtiges Spiel damit mal sehen.

Heißt jetzt nicht dass ich mich über den Fortschritt in Technik freue. Als Experiment ist das Vive großartig. Aber als Produkt? Ich sehe noch nichts greifbares.


----------



## DerBloP (21. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Hype ist nicht wirklich was für mich, ich denke immer sofort daran wie sinnvoll das ganze ist und was es mir bringen wird.


Also von Hype kann ja nicht die Rede sein, auch wenn manche Hersteller meinen das Rad sei Neu erfunden worden.
Ich persönlich warte nämlich schon seit mehr als 25 Jahre auf so ein Ding. Vor ca. 20 Jahren hatte auch schonmal ein "Kollege" von uns eine VR...habe sie damals leider nicht getestet (hatte ihn nur einmal Zuhause besucht gehabt, war mir irgendwie Suspect die Familie und co. und zu der Zeit war sein Rechner platt, und dann hatte ich kein verlangen mehr ihn zu besuchen)...
aber da war schon die Träumerei groß, wie geil so eine VR sein muß...

Und zu "wie sinvoll" es ist kann ich auch nur von mir sprechen, da ich ein riesen Simulationsfan bin. Kann es kaum erwarten mein "DCS" wiederzubeleben und endlich meine Heißgeliebte SU33 oder A10-C über den Boden zu peitschen. Oder Assetto Corsa oder pcars (wenn ichs mal im Sale kaufe) oder Elite oder Star Citizen oder oder oder...
Aber auch spiele wie Metro, die ich jetzt schon in 3D aufm 55" in 1080p@60 FPS zocke werden einfach nur Bombe. Ich kann dir garnicht sagen wieviel unterschied ein Spiel in 3D zu normalen 2D macht. Alles wirkt unheimlich echter, wenn man wirklich Gesichter usw als Rundung sieht...
und das nur auf einem platten zwei Dimensionalen TV. Wenn man hier dann "fast" nur noch Bildschirm vor Augen hat...das wird einfach Krass!

BTW: 3x3 Meter kann doch auch reichen. Durch das Laser System wird ja deine Position im Raum erfasst. Dabei stelle ich mir das zB in einem RPG wie Fallout so vor, dass wenn  ich einen Schritt nach vorne mache, der Charakter konstant nach vorne geht, bis ich einen Schritt zurück mache. Mit den Sticks bestimme ich meinen Oberkörper, also nach links-rechts und mit der Brille mein Sichtfeld. Klar bei Ego Shootern Online wäre es von nachteil, aber für RPG´s und co. könnte ich mich mit so einer Steuerung anfreunden, wenn es gut klappen würde.

EDIT: 
Der eine Kolege mit der VR hatte glaube ich so ein "Ding" 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=213&v=3yGiiU8_gnE

UndAugmented Reality gibts auch schon eine Ewigkeit. Kann mich noch errineern als ein Kollege sich damals entweder eine Voodoo oder Riva Karte geholt hatte, wo eine AR-Brille dabei war, und wir Turok gezockt haben, wo zB Feuer direkt vor den Augen dargestellt wurde. Leider finde ich keine Videos zu diesem Thema. 

Aber ich habe auf meiner Suche noch war schönes gefunden, was ich auch gerne haben würde.... 

Wieso wurde ich nicht als Reiches Kind in Tokio geboren...


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Am besten man ist Besitzer eines leeren, großen Flugzeughangars.  Bei 3 x 3 m freien Bewegungsspielraum stelle ich mir eine sinnvolle Nutzung in Games schwierig vor. Aber Vive ist ja erst der Start.


Sind diese VR Lösungen eigentlich alle auf Real Life™ Bewegungen aufgebaut oder gibt es auch Konzepte für WASD Steuerung, Fußpedal  oä - also wo man vor dem Rechner sitzt und sich damit fortbewegt?


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> BTW: 3x3 Meter kann doch auch reichen. Durch das Laser System wird ja deine Position im Raum erfasst. Dabei stelle ich mir das zB in einem RPG wie Fallout so vor, dass wenn  ich einen Schritt nach vorne mache, der Charakter konstant nach vorne geht, bis ich einen Schritt zurück mache.


Dann ist die Immersion aber eh gebrochen und man könnte genauso gut nur ein Fußpedal im Sitzen nutzen.


----------



## belakor602 (21. Juni 2015)

@DerBlop
Wie schon gesagt, ich freue mich auch auf VR für Cockpit-Spiele. Da sehe ich nähmlich den Nutzen und Mehrwert sofort und es ist auch sehr immersiv. Aber für Cockpitspiele bringt ein VIVE nicht wirklich mehr auf den Tisch als ein OR, das vermutlich billiger wird. Deswegen frage ich mich halt was für einen in der Praxis anwendbaren Vorteil das Vive bringen soll. 

Das mit einem Schritt nach vorne setzen hat schon Worrel angesprochen, irgendwie Klingt das nicht so gut und würde die Immersion sofort brechen.

Beim Morpheus frage ich mich auch was sie damit vorhaben da dort die Technik limitiert. Sie müssen 1080p 120Hz schaffen auf einer Konsole die immense Probleme hat 1080p 30fps zu schaffen.

Vom Konzept VR bin ich überzeugt, von der Umsetzung aber noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist also einfach die Augen vor den Fakten verschliessen und feiern? Sorry, ich bin kein Träumer, ich bin eher Realist.


Ich weiß nicht wie abgestumpft du geworden bist, aber für mich ist das sehr wohl ein emotionales Hobby 
Vor allem VR ist warscheinlich insgeheim der Traum aller Computerfans. Wie man hier nur das vermeindlich schlechte rauspickt ist für mich unverständlich weil wir überhaupt froh sein können
dass wir VR erleben können.

Hier muss man doch weder Träumer, Realist oder sonst noch wer sein. Es ist einfach beeindruckend dass VR so gute Fortschritte macht. Sicherlich wird es zu Release nicht perfekt sein aber
wer erwartet sowas?



> Hype ist nicht wirklich was für mich, ich denke immer sofort daran wie sinnvoll das ganze ist und was es mir bringen wird. Und bis jetzt sehe ich einfach keinen Anwendungsbereich für das Vive über ein paar Demos hinaus. Ich will ein richtiges Spiel damit mal sehen.
> 
> Heißt jetzt nicht dass ich mich über den Fortschritt in Technik freue. Als Experiment ist das Vive großartig. Aber als Produkt? Ich sehe noch nichts greifbares.



Vor welchen Fakten denn? VR ist erst heute das erste mal richtig realisierbar und dieser Markt ist eigentlich nocht nicht mal geboren.
Du schreibst ja schon so als hätten wir VR schon so lange und es bis heute mit unzähligen Krankheiten zu kämpfen hat.

Ich weiß nicht was du mit sinnvoll meinst wenn wir hier über die virtuelle Realität schreiben. Wir bekommen mehr Möglichkeiten noch tiefer in ein Spiel etc. reinschauen zu können.
Dass es gewisse Limitierungen gibt und es kein Holodeck ist, ist doch selbstverständlich. So aber zu tun als würden man durch diese Limitierungen nix "sinnvolles" erleben ist doch Quatsch.

Ist ja nicht so als könnte man genau so sitzen bleiben und es einfach vom Stuhl aus genießen. Wenn man aufstehen möchte dann kann man dies ebenfalls machen.
Das wirst du bei Oculus Rift nämlich nicht so ganz bekommen weil sie kein Lighthouse verwenden. Dort kannst du dich in keinsterweise so frei rumbewegen wie bei der Vive und wenn der Kontakt flöten geht
dann wird das sehr unangenehm sein für den User.

Lighthouse ist dafür gedacht dass der User keinerlei Limits gesetzt bekommt wie er sich mit der Brille bewegen möchte und nix anderes - die Verbindung wird immer vorhanden sein.
Inwiefern man dieses Feature sinnvoll auf die Software übertragen kann muss halt rausgefunden werden. Aber es ist vorhanden und somit sehr sinnvoll.



DerBloP schrieb:


> BTW: 3x3 Meter kann doch auch reichen. Durch das Laser System wird ja deine Position im Raum erfasst. Dabei stelle ich mir das zB in einem RPG wie Fallout so vor, dass wenn  ich einen Schritt nach vorne mache, der Charakter konstant nach vorne geht, bis ich einen Schritt zurück mache. Mit den Sticks bestimme ich meinen Oberkörper, also nach links-rechts und mit der Brille mein Sichtfeld. Klar bei Ego Shootern Online wäre es von nachteil, aber für RPG´s und co. könnte ich mich mit so einer Steuerung anfreunden, wenn es gut klappen würde.



Dieses Frei Rumbewegen ist in erster Linie eigentlich dafür gedacht dass man als User ein freies Gefühl bei der Benutzung bekommt und sich rumbewegen kann wenn man es möchte.
Ich bezweifle dass man diesen Raum wirklich sinnvoll nutzen kann um sich holomäßig rumzubewegen in einem Spiel... klingt zwar cool aber auch gefährlich.

Einige Programme werden sich im Stehen einfach besser anfühlen und man ist schlichtweg nicht an Punkt X gebunden um diese Brille zu verwenden.
z.b. kann man kreativ sein und sich meinetwegen auf die Couch legen wenn nen Vogel-Simulator anschmeißt 

Je mehr Freiheit wir bekommen desto besser das Erlebnis. Das heißt aber nicht dass man jetzt in Zukunft unbedingt diesen Raum nutzen *muss*.
Das hat mir schon sehr oft Kopfschmerzen bereitet als ich einige Forenbeiträge durchgelesen habe und die Rift bevorzugt wurde weil man sie im Sitzen nutzen kann.... Mit der Vive ginge das natürlich nicht


----------



## DerBloP (21. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Aber für Cockpitspiele bringt ein VIVE nicht wirklich mehr auf den Tisch als ein OR, das vermutlich billiger wird. Deswegen frage ich mich halt was für einen in der Praxis anwendbaren Vorteil das Vive bringen soll....
> Beim Morpheus frage ich mich auch was sie damit vorhaben da dort die Technik limitiert. Sie müssen 1080p 120Hz schaffen auf einer Konsole die immense Probleme hat 1080p 30fps zu schaffen.


Also der Mehrwert der VIVE gegenüber der Rift ist wohl der Inputlag der bei der VIVE durch das Laser-System gegen Null geht. Ob das ganze vier bis fünfhundert Euronen mehr Wert ist...ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, müsste man echt testen...

Zu Morpheus kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass sie so eine Art internes Motion Interploation integrieren und aus den 30FPS gefühlte 90FPS, was wiederum den Input Lag stark ansteigen läßt, das ganze aber Smoother dadurch wirkt...aber auch hier KA.
Oder es wird nur Spezielle Spiele für Morpheus geben, die die Voraussetzungen haben konstante 90FPS/Hz bei 1080p darzustellen...

@Worrel ... verstehe dine Frage nicht? Also mit der Rift/VIVE kannst du halt als Basis erstmal nur schauen, so wie du es mit der Maus auch tuhst, zum geheh benutzt du eine Peripherie deiner Wahl also Controller oder Tastatur. Aber du kannst die Brille denke ich auch nur Starr als Monitor nutzen, ohne das die "Kamera" schwenkt sobald du dienen Kopf bewegst.

PS: Ich hatte meinen Post vorhin nochmal Editiert...ein paar gute Sachen bei


----------



## DerBloP (21. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> z.b. kann man kreativ sein und sich meinetwegen auf die Couch legen wenn nen Vogel-Simulator anschmeißt


Aber deswegen werde ich die VIVE NICHT im Schlafzimmer aufbauen...


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Beim Morpheus frage ich mich auch was sie damit vorhaben da dort die Technik limitiert. Sie müssen 1080p 120Hz schaffen auf einer Konsole die immense Probleme hat 1080p 30fps zu schaffen.
> 
> Vom Konzept VR bin ich überzeugt, von der Umsetzung aber noch nicht so ganz.



Sony wird einfach die Grafik extrem runterschrauben und das wars.  
Eine gestochen scharfe Grafik wie wir sie auf den Bildschirmen kennen ist bei VR nicht so wichtig. Wichtig ist nur dass man sich wohlfühlt wenn man sich umschaut etc.pp Grafik ist nebensache und man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell dran.

Auch verstehe ich gerade nicht was du mit Umsetzung meinst. VR wird immer seine Limitierungen haben weil es nunmal kein Holodeck ist - selbstverständlich kann man sich da nicht so frei rumbewegen als wäre
man tatsächlich in einem Spiel  Aber man kann alles besser sehen und wahrnehmen als davor. Das ist VR.

Das was viele andere von VR verlangen ist schlichtweg unrealistisch weil wir gewissen Limits ausgesetzt sind wie z.b. Geld. Platz. Gefahr.
Mir persönlich reichts für VR völlig aus das was ich bisjetzt von der Vive gesehen habe.

Ich glaube dass der Großteil aller VR User sich überhaupt erstmal mit dem Schauen sehr lange beschäftigen müssen um sich dran zu gewöhnen weil das schon viel zu immersiv ist 

Erwarten tu ich zwar viel von VR aber mir ist absolut bewusst dass es gewisse Limits gibt. Diese Limits liegen aber eher in der Natur der Sache 
Letztendlich ist es nur eine Brille mit 2 Controller die man bei sich daheim benutzt um tiefer in eine Software eintauchen zu können.


----------



## belakor602 (21. Juni 2015)

Klar gibt es Limits, und ich finde es ist gscheider innerhalb dieser Limits zu arbeiten als versuchen sie mit halbgaren Lösungen zu überschreiten. Zumindest was die  Konsumentenprodukte betrifft. Und wie gesagt den Mehrwert den hier VIVE bietet wird vermutlich nicht in einer Relation zum Aufpreis stehen.

Das Oculus Rift scheint bis jetzt noch die bodenständigste Lösung zu sein, deswegen ist sie für mich derzeit noch die interessanteste. Nicht unbedingt die beste, aber es bietet alles was ich mir von VR vorerst erwarte zu einem warscheinlich viel niedrigeren Preis.

Was Motion Sickness betrifft, fine ich den RotoVR Ansatz viel beser: 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rotovr/roto-taking-virtual-reality-to-the-next-level

Ist platzsparender, fokussiert auf das sitzende VR-Erlebnis und womöglich auch billiger. Der Kickstarter oben war ziemlich teuer, aber das ganze ginge vermutlich um einiges billiger wenn man so will.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Klar gibt es Limits, und ich finde es ist gscheider innerhalb dieser Limits zu arbeiten als versuchen sie mit halbgaren Lösungen zu überschreiten. Zumindest was die  Konsumentenprodukte betrifft. Und wie gesagt den Mehrwert den hier VIVE bietet wird vermutlich nicht in einer Relation zum Aufpreis stehen.



Wenn du das so empfindest dann ist das natürlich deine Sache. Ich zahle gerne drauf wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekomme mich frei im Raum bewegen zu können wenn ich mal Lust drauf habe.
Später ärgere ich mich dann sonst warum ich nicht etwas mehr gezahlt habe und an den Schreibtisch gebunden bin.



> Das Oculus Rift scheint bis jetzt noch die bodenständigste Lösung zu sein, deswegen ist sie für mich derzeit noch die interessanteste. Nicht unbedingt die beste, aber es bietet alles was ich mir von VR vorerst erwarte zu einem warscheinlich viel niedrigeren Preis.



Oculus Rift hat aber kein Lighthouse. Vive kann mindestens das gleiche machen was die Rift kann. Die Rift hingegen kann nicht das machen was die Vive kann 
Beim Thema Preis wäre ich noch sehr vorsichtig weil wir bisjetzt keinen kennen. Der Xbox One Gamepad wird den Preis nach oben schrauben und die eigens entwickelten Oculus Touch Mitte 2016 sogar noch weiter nach oben.

Beide werden ne stange Geld kosten und mich würde es nicht wundern wenn Oculus Rift kaum billiger zu haben sein wird. Die haben aber auf alle Fälle den Vorteil weil sie nach der Vive kommen und einen niedrigeren Preis
anbieten können. Von der Technik werden beide (bis aufs Lighthouse) einen identischen Preis verlangen. Kann mir *nicht* vorstellen dass wenn z.b. die Vive 600 € kostet und die Rift nicht mal 400€... never ever.

Keins von beiden wird für unter 500€ zu haben sein (inkl den speziell entwickelten Controllern). Der preisliche Unterschied wird nicht großartig vorhanden sein.



> Was Motion Sickness betrifft, fine ich den RotoVR Ansatz viel beser:
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rotovr/roto-taking-virtual-reality-to-the-next-level
> 
> Ist platzsparender, fokussiert auf das sitzende VR-Erlebnis und womöglich auch billiger. Der Kickstarter oben war ziemlich teuer, aber das ganze ginge vermutlich um einiges billiger wenn man so will.



Bevor ich mir so ein Teil für meine Wohnung kaufe, kaufe ich mir lieber die Vive + Lighthouse System  

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich deine negative Einstellung zum Lighthouse System nicht. Um VR sinnvoll nutzen zu können ist genau so ein System nämlich nötig um nicht an den Schreitisch gebunden zu sein.


----------



## belakor602 (21. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich deine negative Einstellung zum Lighthouse System nicht. Um VR sinnvoll nutzen zu können ist genau so ein System nämlich nötig um nicht an den Schreitisch gebunden zu sein.



Ich will aber am Schreibtisch gebunden sine 
Wie schon erwähnt mich interessiert VR im Stehen nicht wirklich. Und was das OR betrifft, warte ich sowieso erstmal auf eine Barebone Edition. Also ohne Controller, ohne den Kofphörern die auch noch Geld kosten. Die Brille und sonst gar nichts. Ich habe meinen 360-Controller den ich NICHT mit einem One-Controller austauschen möchte und ich habe sehr gute Kopfhörer. Deswegen dürft das OR eigentlich doch eine preislich ganz gute Lösung werden wenn eine Version rauskommt ohne den ganzen Extras die ich nicht brauche.

Den speziellen Rift- Controller rechne ich auch noch nicht ein. Sehe mittlerweile auch noch keinen Grund mir den zu holen. 


Und wenn nicht dann wird auf eine billigere Lösung gewartet. Ich  sage ja nicht das OR das Auf und Ab des VR ist. Und um ganz ehrlich zu  sein weiß ich noch gar nicht ob ich sofort einsteig in VR. Womöglich warte ich erstmal die 2. Generation ab. Vor allem was den Software Support betrifft ist es noch nicht ganz gewiss. Geld spielt bei mir eben doch eine Rolle und noch ist zuviel noch ungewiss. Welche Brille wird wirklich die Beste für meine Ansprüche, welche wird das beste P/L - Verhältniss haben ,welche Brille wird am besten supported etc.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich will aber am Schreibtisch gebunden sine



Interessant.... Jeder andere VR Interessent möchte genau das eben nicht sein 
Man möchte es auch im stehen nutzen können.



> Und was das OR betrifft, warte ich sowieso erstmal auf eine Barebone Edition. Also ohne Controller, ohne den Kofphörern die auch noch Geld kosten. Die Brille und sonst gar nichts. Ich habe meinen 360-Controller den ich NICHT mit einem One-Controller austauschen möchte und ich habe sehr gute Kopfhörer. Deswegen dürft das OR eigentlich doch eine preislich ganz gute Lösung werden wenn eine Version rauskommt ohne den ganzen Extras die ich nicht brauche.



So eine Edition wird niemals erscheinen.
VR ist ein Paket aus allen Komponenten zusammen und die Hersteller wollen ein Paket anbieten damit jeder Entwickler draußen weiß dass alle es optimal nutzen können.
Die Kopfhörer kann man wegmachen und Controller ist nötig. Wenn Oculus Touch fertig wäre dann wäre sie im Bundle drin gewesen und nicht der Xbox One Gamepad..

Der Xbox One Gamepad ist mit dabei damit die Rift überhaupt mit der Vive konkurrieren kann.



> Den speziellen Rift- Controller rechne ich auch noch nicht ein. Sehe mittlerweile auch noch keinen Grund mir den zu holen.


Um den wirst du nicht drum herum kommen wenn du die Rift kaufen möchtest. Inkl. Kamera und Kopfhörer etc.pp



> Und wenn nicht dann wird auf eine billigere Lösung gewartet. Ich  sage ja nicht das OR das Auf und Ab des VR ist. Und um ganz ehrlich zu  sein weiß ich noch gar nicht ob ich sofort einsteig in VR. Womöglich warte ich erstmal die 2. Generation ab. Vor allem was den Software Support betrifft ist es noch nicht ganz gewiss. Geld spielt bei mir eben doch eine Rolle und noch ist zuviel noch ungewiss. Welche Brille wird wirklich die Beste für meine Ansprüche, welche wird das beste P/L - Verhältniss haben ,welche Brille wird am besten supported etc.



Irgendwo muss man aber anfangen sonst wartet man ewig.  
Die 2.te Generation von VR wird sehr lange auf sich warten lassen (schätzungsweise 2018 ).... Wir haben nicht mal die erste Generation im Laden lol 

Irgendwie scheint es mir so als gehst du völlig falsch an dieses Thema heran... für einen Realisten liegst du doch sehr arg daneben mit deiner Vorstellung vom guten VR Produkt


----------



## belakor602 (21. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint es mir so als gehst du völlig falsch an dieses Thema heran... für einen Realisten liegst du doch sehr arg daneben mit deiner Vorstellung vom guten VR Produkt



Ähh Nein 
Meine Ansprüche sind ziemlich bodenständig und klar. Ich will ein VR-Paket ohne Schnickschnack weil ich schon alles nötige besitze, bzw mich derzeit VR nur für Cockpitspiele interessiert. deswegen interessieren mich spezielle OR-Controller und Co nicht.
Ja meine Vorstellungen sind von einem guten VR Produkt sind nicht daneben, ganz und gar nicht. Du meinst wohl einem all umfassenden Produkt. Ja, dass stimmt denn ich habe kein Interesse daran dass VR das normale Spielen wie bis jetzt ersetzt. Es nimmt eine bestimmte Rolle bei mir ein, die der Cockpit-Simulation, und wird stellenweise vielleicht noch wo anders eingesetzt werden. Ich gehe aber davon aus dass ich trotzdem weiterhin hauptsächlich wie schon immer vor einem normalen Bildschirm zocken werde.

Und sie können sehr wohl BareBones Editionen verkaufen wenn sie wollen, und ich glaube wenn es OR nicht tut wirds wer anderes sein. Gibt genug Leute die Kopfhörer und Controller bereits haben, die brauchen kein Gesamtpaket.

Und ich kann warten. 2018 ist nicht so weit weg. Bis dahin kann ich schon warten, Zurzeit habe ich sowieso nicht viel Platz. Bis dahin gibts vielleicht ne neue Wohnung.


----------



## billy336 (21. Juni 2015)

Mal beobachten wie sich diese Technik entwickelt. Sollte man irgendwann eine eigene Turnhalle benötigen um The Elder Scrolls X in VR spielen zu können bin ich nicht mehr dabei. Es muss in gewissem Maße kompakt bleiben.

Außerdem glaub ich auch, dass zocken recht anstrengend werden könnte, wenn man bei FIFA VR selbst 10min pro Halbzeit der Kugel hinterherjagen müsste. 
Was wäre mit Rollstuhlfahrern, Gehbehinderten, Asthma- oder Herzkranken? Lasst mal einen 120kg Zocker stundenlang durch die Gegend hopsen  naja sicher hätte das auch was gutes, glaub aber trotzdem nicht dass es massentauglich wäre.

Der zweite Punkt ist. Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass, egal wie große der Hype jetzt ist, es sich auf Dauer nicht unbedingt für die Massen durchsetzen wird sondern eher für Spielhallen. 

Head tracking Systeme
Remote - Controller
xbox kinnect
playstation move
uva.

all das hat sich nie wirklich durchgesetzt. ein paar verwenden es, manche haben es "mal ausprobiert" aber irgendwo war es dem durchschnittsspieler dann irgendwann wahrscheinlich doch zu unbequem/aufwendig und ist dann zu seinem Stuhl/Sessel mit seinem Monitor/Fernseher Pad/Tastatur zurückgekehrt.

Die Frage bleibt: lassen sich Gamer überzeugen und vor allem, wie lange? Möchte man es dann nicht mehr missen oder kehrt man dann doch früher oder später wieder an seinen alten Zockerplatz zurück?


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ähh Nein
> Meine Ansprüche sind ziemlich bodenständig und klar. Ich will ein VR-Paket ohne Schnickschnack weil ich schon alles nötige besitze, bzw mich derzeit VR nur für Cockpitspiele interessiert. deswegen interessieren mich spezielle OR-Controller und Co nicht.


VR ist aber mehr als einfach nur eine Brille. VR ist ein völlig neues Genre und um Dinge wie spezielle Controller kommen wir nicht drum herum. Im Gegenteil sogar - es ist gut dass spezielle Steuerung dafür entworfen werden muss 



> Ja meine Vorstellungen sind von einem guten VR Produkt sind nicht daneben, ganz und gar nicht. Du meinst wohl einem all umfassenden Produkt. Ja, dass stimmt denn ich habe kein Interesse daran dass VR das normale Spielen wie bis jetzt ersetzt. Es nimmt eine bestimmte Rolle bei mir ein, die der Cockpit-Simulation, und wird stellenweise vielleicht noch wo anders eingesetzt werden. Ich gehe aber davon aus dass ich trotzdem weiterhin hauptsächlich wie schon immer vor einem normalen Bildschirm zocken werde.


Niemand hat behauptet dass VR unsere Bildschirmspiele ersetzen wird. Es ist ein neues Genre welches neben normalen Spielen existieren wird.



> Und sie können sehr wohl BareBones Editionen verkaufen wenn sie wollen, und ich glaube wenn es OR nicht tut wirds wer anderes sein. Gibt genug Leute die Kopfhörer und Controller bereits haben, die brauchen kein Gesamtpaket.


Du verstehst nicht dass ein Unternehmen anders denken muss. Sie müssen dafür sorgen dass jeder Konsument die gleiche Hardwarebasis daheim besitzt, auf die sich der Entwickler dann stützen kann.

z.B. weiß absolut jeder Entwickler dass jeder Vive Kunde daheim 2 spezielle Controller hat inkl. Lighthouse System und somit können sie dies immer berücksichtigen.
Bei Oculus Rift haben wir das Problem dass einige Leute schon einen Gamepad haben (sogar den gleichen), Oculus Touch noch nicht fertig ist und kein Lighthouse System vorhanden ist.

Das bedeutet für alle Entwickler da draußen dass nicht alle Oculus Rift Kunden einen Gamepad bzw. einen Oculus Touch Controller besitzen 



> Und ich kann warten. 2018 ist nicht so weit weg. Bis dahin kann ich schon warten, Zurzeit habe ich sowieso nicht viel Platz. Bis dahin gibts vielleicht ne neue Wohnung.



lol solche Nerven möchte ich haben. Wir sind gerade mal bei mitte 2015 und du überlegst schon über die nächste VR Generation im Jahre 2018 nach 
2018 sagen dann wieder einige " nee da warte ich noch 2 - 3 Jahre da ist es dann noch besser "

Nach dieser Logik wird man all die Jahre nur warten und nix genießen.


----------



## belakor602 (21. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das bedeutet für alle Entwickler da draußen dass nicht alle Oculus Rift Kunden einen Gamepad bzw. einen Oculus Touch Controller besitzen



Gibt genug Spiele die einen Controller vorraussetzen obwohl sich Entwickler nicht darauf verlassen können dass jeder PC-Spieler einen hat.
Warum irgenwelche Hardware aufzwingen die vermutlich nur in 50% der Fälle nötig ist? Einfach diese Controller optinal machen, und wer solche speziellen Controller haben will, weil es manche Spiele vorrausetzen, kaufen den dann. Dein Weg ist der einer Konsole, eines geschlossenen System, sowas möchte ich nicht. Ich will ein freies offenes System wo ich Optionen habe. Am Besten es entwickelt sich gleich ein eigener Markt auch für VR-Controller. Ich soll die Wahl haben welche Brille mit welchem Controller und welchen Kopfhörer ich verwende.
PCs werden auch verkauft ohne Maus, Tastatur und Lautsprecher, und trotzdem kann jeder Entwickler davon ausgehen dass jeder PC-Spieler Maus,Tastatur und irgend eine Form der Audioausgabe besitzt.

Man muss nicht zwingend alles in einem Paket verkaufen.



> lol solche Nerven möchte ich haben. Wir sind gerade mal bei mitte 2015 und du überlegst schon über die nächste VR Generation im Jahre 2018 nach
> 2018 sagen dann wieder einige " nee da warte ich noch 2 - 3 Jahre da ist es dann noch besser "
> 
> Nach dieser Logik wird man all die Jahre nur warten und nix genießen.



Mehr Flexibilität kommt mit mehr Kohle. Nur, zurzeit habe ich nicht ganz so viel Knete übrig um einfach so in der ersten Generation einzuspringen. Hätte ich mehr , würde ich auch auf viel mehr Züge aufspringen und bei jedem neuen HW-Trend sofort dabei sein. So muss ich mich halt gedulden.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Gibt genug Spiele die einen Controller vorraussetzen obwohl sich Entwickler nicht darauf verlassen können dass jeder PC-Spieler einen hat.
> Warum irgenwelche Hardware aufzwingen die vermutlich nur in 50% der Fälle nötig ist? Einfach diese Controller optinal machen, und wer solche speziellen Controller haben will, weil es manche Spiele vorrausetzen, kaufen den dann. Dein Weg ist der einer Konsole, eines geschlossenen System, sowas möchte ich nicht. Ich will ein freies offenes System wo ich Optionen habe. Am Besten es entwickelt sich gleich ein eigener Markt auch für VR-Controller. Ich soll die Wahl haben welche Brille mit welchem Controller und welchen Kopfhörer ich verwende.
> PCs werden auch verkauft ohne Maus, Tastatur und Lautsprecher, und trotzdem kann jeder Entwickler davon ausgehen dass jeder PC-Spieler Maus,Tastatur und irgend eine Form der Audioausgabe besitzt.
> 
> Man muss nicht zwingend alles in einem Paket verkaufen.



Schade du verstehst immer noch nicht warum man es genau als so ein Paket verkaufen muss um diesen Markt zu eröffnen.
In VR spielen all diese Punkte eine sehr wichtige Rolle und ohne diese Pakete würde VR seine Kraft nicht entfalten.

Nicht jeder hat ein Kopfhöhrer daheim. Nicht jeder ein Gamepad. Nicht jeder ein Joystick etc.
Und weil der Hersteller nicht weiß was der Kunde daheim schon alles an Geräten hat, wird alles in einem Paket angeboten damit jeder sofort losstarten kann und nicht erst extra Hardware einkaufen muss.
VR ohne Kopfhöhrer? quatsch
VR nur am Schreibtisch mit M + T? auch quatsch

Es muss ein Mindestangebot an Hardware vorhanden sein damit jeder Käufer ein VR Erlebnis bekommt. Deswegen sind Dinge wie Kopfhörer und spezielle Controller eigentlich unverzichtbar.
Nur die Brille selber ist vielleicht am Anfang beeindruckend aber langfristig nicht optimal.

Es wird so oft vom Massenmarkt gesprochen und dass der Einstieg in diese neue Technik so gut wie nur möglich sein muss... Von daher verstehe ich deine Haltung nicht dass alles ignoriert werden soll.
Du denkst zu viel mit deinem Geldbeutel und möchtest einfach nur zu viel sparen 

Ist ja fast so als wenn du dir nen AMG kaufen möchtest und am ende drosselst du die Kiste sodass zwar noch ein AMG Logo dranklebt, aber das eigentliche Auto in seiner Qualität reduziert wurde. 



> Mehr Flexibilität kommt mit mehr Kohle. Nur, zurzeit habe ich nicht ganz so viel Knete übrig um einfach so in der ersten Generation einzuspringen. Hätte ich mehr , würde ich auch auf viel mehr Züge aufspringen und bei jedem neuen HW-Trend sofort dabei sein. So muss ich mich halt gedulden.



Siehe oben meine Vermutung mit dem Geldbeutel 

Du blendest hier extrem wichtige Faktoren einfach so weg und reduzierst VR einzig und allein auf die Brille. Ich muss dich echt enttäuschen aber ...
VR besteht mindestens aus
- Sound
- Input
- Brille / Visuals
- Motion Tracking/Sensoren/Lighthouse

Und da mindestens diese bekannten Punkte nötig sind damit die Übelkeit in Grenzen gehalten werden kann, dann liegt es sogar in der Verantwortung des Herstellers so ein Gesampaket zu verkaufen.

Du kannst hier nicht einfach 3 von 4 Sachen streichen und erwarten dass das VR Erlebnis nachwievor aus den Socken hauen wird (auch wenn ich deinen Grundgedanken von Optionalität durchaus verstehe)


----------



## belakor602 (21. Juni 2015)

Man kann ja Gesamtpakete auch anbieten und vermarkten. Aber es sollte eben auch Enthusiasten-Versionen oder Profi-Versionen geben die sich dann halt selber aussuchen was sie brauchen. Die wissen dann auch und verstehen auch dass sie für manche Spiele ein Gamepad etc.. 

Für den Massenmarkt ist PC selber zusammenstellen auch nicht. Trotzdem sollte es die Option für die frotgeschritterenen User auch geben. Ich bastle mir dann mein eigenes VR-Erlebnis zusammen. 

Also nein deine Argumente machen nicht komplett Sinn. Ich verstehe den Gedanken dahinter aber nicht warum es nicht auch andere Optionen geben kann. Das Gesamtpaket kann ja auch hauptsächlich umworben werden. Das wird auch das Paket sein dass er Laie kauft. Still und heimlich können sie aber auch solche Barebones-Editionen verkaufen, für die Leute die eben wissen was sie tun. Die werden dann auch alles nötige sich anderswo besorgen.
Und ich bin immer noch nicht der Meinung das ein spezieller Controller unbedingt gebraucht wird.

Zurzeit gibts keinen solchen Controller, und VR funktioniert wunderbar in Cockpit-spielen. Sag mir einen Grund warum ich einen speziellen Controller brauche umd Assetto Corsa mit OR und einem Lenkrad + Pedalen spielen zu müssen?

Es ist wie das Ps Move oder Kinect. Wer weiss wieviele Spiele das Ding wirklich brauchen werden. Deswegen will ich die Wahl haben ob ich es haben will oder nicht. Und glaub mir wenn es genug Spiele gibt die diesen VR-Controller vorraussetzen werden die Leute ihn schon kaufen. Was Kinect und Move zum Scheitern verurteilt hat war das Fehlen von gscheider Software dafür. Nicht die Verbreitung im Wohnzimmer.

Die Spiele werden auch die Hardware-verbreitung antreiben nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Juni 2015)

VR muss als Markt erstmal erfolgreich an den Start gehen bevor wir hier von weiteren Segmenten in einem nicht-vorhandenem Markt philosophieren 

Du denkst viel zu weit. VR steckt gerade mal in seinen Kinderschuhen und du sprichst schon von Optionalität obwohl die Hersteller 
ein komplett neues Marktsegment errichten und keine Ahnung haben wie sich der Markt entwickelt.

Step by Step und keine Fehler machen damit VR endlich realisiert werden kann. 
Zu viele Anläufe sind fehlgeschlagen und diesmal hat man das Know-How alles safe handeln zu können.

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Nicht zu viel fordern, etwas mehr Gamerherz und Spaß an neuer Technik haben.


----------



## billy336 (21. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat ein Kopfhöhrer daheim. Nicht jeder ein Gamepad. Nicht jeder ein Joystick etc.
> Und weil der Hersteller nicht weiß was der Kunde daheim schon alles an Geräten hat, wird alles in einem Paket angeboten damit jeder sofort losstarten kann und nicht erst extra Hardware einkaufen muss.
> VR ohne Kopfhöhrer? quatsch
> VR nur am Schreibtisch mit M + T? auch quatsch



ja schon, ich versteh aber auch Leute die sagen: "Hey, ich hab mir nen geilen Kopfhörer für 300€ gekauft, was soll ich mit dem billigteil an der VR-Brille", oder das gleiche mit Controller.

Klar ist es gut Komplett-Pakete anzubieten, die Teile sollte es aber dennoch auch einzeln geben, sonst kauft man sich nen haufen Zeug dazu, was man schon hat und nie verwenden wird. Dann ist ebay bald voll mit Teilen aus VR-Komplettsets...

edit: ok wurde schon drauf eingegangen


----------



## belakor602 (21. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken. Nicht zu viel fordern, etwas mehr Gamerherz und Spaß an neuer Technik haben.



Das ist ja gerade der Punkt, ich forder weniger 
Ich will weniger zu einem kleineren Preis.

Und was höre ich da? Herz? Spaß? Pah, Emotionen sind für Weiber


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Juni 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> ja schon, ich versteh aber auch Leute die sagen: "Hey, ich hab mir nen geilen Kopfhörer für 300€ gekauft, was soll ich mit dem billigteil an der VR-Brille", oder das gleiche mit Controller.
> 
> Klar ist es gut Komplett-Pakete anzubieten, die Teile sollte es aber dennoch auch einzeln geben, sonst kauft man sich nen haufen Zeug dazu, was man schon hat und nie verwenden wird. Dann ist ebay bald voll mit Teilen aus VR-Komplettsets...
> 
> edit: ok wurde schon drauf eingegangen



Kopfhörer kann man herausnehmen wenn man eigene besitzt und die speziell entwickelte VR Controller sind das Herzstück eines VR Erlebnises.



belakor602 schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade der Punkt, ich forder weniger
> Ich will weniger zu einem kleineren Preis.
> 
> Und was höre ich da? Herz? Spaß? Pah, Emotionen sind für Weiber



Aus welchem Grund konsumiert man es denn? Aus reiner Sinnhaftigkeit?
Natürlich gehts hier um Emotionen & Co. vor allem um das Thema VR.

Schön dass du etwas willst, aber der Hersteller muss dafür sorgen dass ein Gesamtpaket auf den Markt kommt und der Kunde (der evtl keine Hardware daheim besitzt) sofort damit loslegen kann.
Auch ist es für Entwickler gut zu wissen dass jeder Käufer die gleiche Hardware daheim hat. Ergo: All seine Spiele können theoretisch von 100% aller Käufer gleichermaßen genutzt werden.

Das ist u.a. ein KO Kriterium für dieses Genre falls du es nicht verstehst und deine Optionalität würde aktuell keinen Sinn ergeben wenn dadurch 
der gesamte Markt schwieriger in die Gänge kommen würde. Was bringt es dir hier evtl paar Euros zu sparen wenn der Support schlechter wird?

Dann sitzt du mit deiner billigeren Only-VR-Brille daheim und wirst zusehen wie kaum gute Spiele entwickelt werden... yay 
und dannach noch am besten Sprüche sagen wie " Siehste habe ich doch gesagt dass es ein Flop wird!" ^^

Wenn du diesen Punkt nicht verstehst dann bist du viel zu egoistisch und denkst zu sehr ans Sparen 
Hier muss man den gesamten Markt im Auge behalten und nicht nur auf eigenen Geldbeutel schauen weil man wenig ausgeben will.


----------



## belakor602 (21. Juni 2015)

Ich verstehe diesen Punkt nicht weil du einfach keine gute Argumente hast. Dein Argument ist, "ist so, wenn nicht das Gesamtpaket verkafut wird, wird VR failen". Hast aber keine Zahlen, keine Beispiele, keine nachvollziehbaren Gründe warum.

Ich bin der Meinung dass du einfach Unrecht hast. Ganz einfach. Ich sehe deine Argumente ganz einfach nicht ein.

Deswegen sollten wir uns einfach darauf einigen, dass wir uns nicht einigen können und es gut sein lassen. Ich glaube wir haben beide schon genug unsere Ansichtsweisen dargelegt, und sind beide der Meinung dass der andere jeweils Dampf verzapft.

Und das mit den Emotionen war ein Witz. Natürlich geht es um Emotionen. Aber eben auch nicht. Die Software selbst spricht mich auf einem emotionalem Level an, Hardware ist bei mir zu  90% reine Kopfsache. Ein bisschen ist da Emotion immer dabei, wie z.B der Look der Hardware, aber ansonsten nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diesen Punkt nicht weil du einfach keine gute Argumente hast. Dein Argument ist, "ist so, wenn nicht das Gesamtpaket verkafut wird, wird VR failen". Hast aber keine Zahlen, keine Beispiele, keine nachvollziehbaren Gründe warum.


Habe ich doch sehr ausführlich gemacht all meine Beiträge hindurch 

Les doch mal genauer bitte. Ich habe dir ganz genau erklärt warum die Hersteller ein All in One Paket anbieten müssen. Sowohl gut für den Kunden als auch für alle Entwickler weil jeder das gleiche System daheim hat.



> Ich bin der Meinung dass du einfach Unrecht hast. Ganz einfach. Ich sehe deine Argumente ganz einfach nicht ein.


Ja wenn du es nicht einsehen möchtest dann ist das natürlich ein anderes Thema 

Ich habe deutlich zu verstehen gegeben dass VR nicht nur aus einem Bildschirm besteht sondern mind. 3 andere Faktoren zur Erfahrung dazu beitragen.
Vor allem um Motion Sickness @ Release so niedrig wie nur möglich zu halten damit die Konsumenten zufrieden mit ihrem Kauf sein können.



> Deswegen sollten wir uns einfach darauf einigen, dass wir uns nicht einigen können und es gut sein lassen. Ich glaube wir haben beide schon genug unsere Ansichtsweisen dargelegt, und sind beide der Meinung dass der andere jeweils Dampf verzapft.


Ich weiß nicht welchen Dampf du meinst. Ich habe dir erklärt warum es in einem Gesamtpaket kommen muss weil eben genau das geplant ist.
Wollte dir lediglich erklären wieso es mehr Sinn macht alles reinzupacken anstatt irgendwas einzeln zu verkaufen.

Das ist ganz einfache Logik. Wenn jeder das gleiche System daheim hat dann können die Entwickler davon ausgehen dass theoretisch 100% aller Kunden es spielen können.
z.B. HTC, Valve und die Entwickler wissen dass *jeder* Käufer 2 Controller inkl. Lighthousesystem daheim haben.

Das bedeutet dass man jede Software auf diese Steuerung optimieren kann und evtl Elemente ins Spiel einbauen kann damit der Spieler im Umkreis von einem Meter sich bewegen muss z.B. 360° Puzzle.

Ob du sowas nicht brauchst und einfach Geld sparen möchtest spielt hier ehrlich gesagt keine Rolle... so doof es auch klingt.
Es geht darum dass der Konsument ein vollständiges Paket von A bis Z bekommt weil nicht jeder Kopfhörer & Co. besitzt. Diejenigen die z.b. nen Xbox One Gamepad haben, haben leider die Arschkarte gezogen
weil Oculus VR die ganze Zeit geschlafen hat und Vive sie zu einem früherem Release gezwungen haben.

Schnell Schnell musste ein Deal her um etwas auf den Markt schmeißen zu können wenn die eigentliche Oculus Touch Steuerung kommt erst mitte 2016 und das war wohl früher auch ungefähr der Zeitraum
wo Oculus Rift auf den Markt gekommen wäre.  
Jetzt hat Oculus VR das Problem dass sie einen Chaos angerichtet haben.

- Spieler sind verärgert weil sie schon einen Gamepad besitzen
- auch ist unklar ob der Gamepad evtl zu Windows 10 zwingen wird.
- Für Entwickler ist es ein Problem weil die Konsumenten in 2 Fraktionen aufgeteilt werden (Xbox One Gamepad und Oculus Touch)

HTC Vive hingegen hat dieses Problem nicht weil absolut jedes Paket 2 spezielle Controller enthält und jeder in dieser Branche weiß dass jeder Kunde das gleiche System besitzt 

Du möchtest lediglich ein VR Light (um es mal so zu nennen) ganz nach dem Motto " ich brauche nur die Brille " aber mit diesem Gedanken wirst du leider auf Granit beißen so wie es ausschaut.
Ich versuche hier aber aus der Sicht eines Unternehmens zu schauen und ich hätte es ehrlich gesagt nicht anders gemacht.

Man kann zumindest froh sein dass die Kopfhörer runtergenommen werden können.


----------



## makoto68 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich finde es gut, dass es mehrere Anbieter/Lösungen von VR-Systemen geben wird. Selbst habe ich ein DK2 und bin, was vorallem Cockpit-Games betrifft, begeistert. Die Immersion, z.B. in ED ist dermaßen hoch, dass man ein starkes Ziehen im Solaraplexus, ja sogar nicht vorhandene Fliehkräfte spürt - genial!

Ich gehe an die VR Sache sehr entspannt ran. Sicher ist, wenn diese Technik sich weiterentwickelt, die Brillen in Zukunft leichter, schärfer/hochauflösender, FOV -270 Grad haben werden. Jetzt geht es aber erstmal darum, das Thema VR zu etablieren. Das sich VR durchsetzt, ist in meinen Augen gesichert, wenn auch noch nicht in den Maßen, wie andere, etablierte Gaming-Hardware. In 4-6 Jahren, werden wir genauso lächelnd auf die ersten Modelle blicken, wie damals auf viereckeckige Mäuse.


----------



## belakor602 (22. Juni 2015)

@Doomkeeper

Du kannst mir immer noch nicht sagen warum ich einen Xbox-One Controller, OR-Controller oder spezielle OR-Kopfhörer brauche um Assetto Corsa in VR mit einem Lenkrad-Setup zu spielen.
Wenn du schon hier aus Sicht der Unternehmen denkst, dann drehen wir das Spiel weiter und du nimmst jetzt die Rolle des Unternhemen ein dass mich überzeugen soll warum ich das volle Setup mit den ganzen anderen Krempel haben soll, für mich der mich nur interessiert Assetto Corsa, Star Citizen und War Thunder zu spielen.

Tipp: Für dieses Rollenspiel nehmen wir an dass mich Unternehmensgründe nicht interessieren, ich bin typischer Kunde der sich nur um das Produkt und dem Nutzen für sich interessiert. Also viel Spaß.

Denn wenn du es nicht schaffst mich zu überzeugen ist es ein Kunde weniger. Gibt sicher genug Leute die auch so denken. Und schon findet VR weniger Verbreitung, um wieviel auch immer. Der Preis spielt eine sehr hohe Rolle. Für dich vielleicht nicht aber für einen Großteil schon. Und wenn du den Kunden das volle Paket auftischen willst musst du es ihnen schon schmackhaft machen. "Die Entwickler finden es besser wenn sie wüssten es hat jeder das selbe zuhause" interessiert dem Kunden herzlich wenig. Die Kunden wollen greifbare Argument, ergo Spiele. Und solange sie uns nicht Spiele zeigen die mit herkömmlicher Eingabe-Hardware nicht möglich ist, werde ich auch nicht an einem solchen OR-Controller interessiert sein.

Übrigens der OR-Controller ist optional, wid nicht im Gesampaket verkauft. Der XONE-Controller wo schon fast jeder einen hat aber schon. Verstehe einer die Logik. Vor allem da der XONE-Controller nichts auf die Reihe bringt dass eine Maus und Tastatur nicht auch könnte. Bzw. man einfach wie schon bisher einen Controller vorraussetzen kann und dann hat sich der Kunde drum zu kümmern sich einen zu besorgen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2015)

Ich denke hier spielen mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle. Der Kunde möchte erst einmal kein "unnötiges" Zubehör. Sprich wenn es Vive im Komplettset für mal gesponnen 1000 EUR gibt und die Bulk-Brille für 500 EUR braucht der Hersteller schon sehr starke Argumente warum ich das doppelte bezahlen soll wenn augenscheinlich die Hälfte langt. Denn schließlich ist es meine Kohle die ich auf den Tisch legen soll. Die Lasersysteme sind für die Nutzung der Brille immanent. Keine Frage. Aber ob nicht ein normaler PS4-Controller langt und ein eigenes Headset ist hier die Frage.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es den Entwicklern am liebsten wenn sie eine einzige Plattform haben. Demzufolge werden diese auch entsprechend versuchen, im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten Druck auf die Hardwareindustrie auszuüben auf jeden Fall Komplettsysteme zu verkaufen. Das senkt Entwicklungskosten im Softwarebereich (gleiche Plattform statt Berücksichtigung von 20 verschiedenen Controller- und 100 Headsettypen) und steigert damit direkt die Marge. Der HW-Hersteller selbst verdient (theoretisch) auch mehr und wäre daher im Idealfalle natürlich auch am Verkauf von Komplettsystemen statt Einzelbrillen interessiert. Wenn der Kunde hier mitspielt. Was aber die große Frage ist. Weil wir hier schon von Luxus und entsprechenden Preisen reden.

Oder die Firmen werden die Kunden auf anderen Wegen zu Komplettsystemen zwingen, indem z.B. kein anderer Controller oder anderes Headset supportet wird und Kunden mit Headsets oder Controllern von Drittherstellern entweder nicht alle Funktionen die das Game bietet nutzen können (Beispiel Controllererkennung nachdem er abgelegt wurde) oder das Game im schlimmsten Fall gar nicht erst funktioniert/startet.

Die Hardwarehersteller solcher VR-Systeme müssen sich nun aber ganz intensiv überlegen, wie weit sie mit dem Zwang zu irgendwelchen Hardware-Bundles und damit im direkten Zusammenhang stehenden Systempreisen gehen können ohne daß zu viele Kunden schlußendlich vom Zug VR wieder abspringen ohne wirklich schon drauf gewesen zu sein. Denn der Markt reguliert sich auch über den Preis. Und das ganze bestimmt schlußendlich auch, ob sich die Systeme über solvente Nerd-Nischenecken hinaus im großen Stil durchsetzen können. Und wir reden hier immer noch von einem zusätzlichen Luxus zum schon vorhandenen des Gamings.

Das nächste ist daß bei der fortschreitenden Weiterentwicklung diese Brillen zudem sehr schnell technisch veralten werden, weil immer wieder neue Revisionen mit deutlich besseren Features und Auflösungen (zuerst Full HD, dann 4K u.s.w.) und geringeren Abmessungen/Gewichten auf den Markt kommen und die HW-Preise auch entsprechend sinken werden mit der Zeit. Daher ist es unter diesen Gesichtspunkten umso schwieriger einem Kunden zu erklären, daß er für 2 Jahre Aktualität seiner Hardware mal eben zusätzlich neben den PC 1000 EUR in die VR-Hardware investieren soll. Das ist ja keine gute Hifi-Anlage die mal eben 10 Jahre oder noch länger hält.

Das nächste ist daß der Erfolg von der angebotenen Software abhängig ist. Und davon gibt es bislang 0. Die Killer-Apps müssen für einen Erfolg dieser Systeme sorgen. Das ist das nächste Problem und gleichzeitig eines der Hauptprobleme überhaupt.

Und was das Platzproblem betrifft: Nicht mal HTC hat momentan eine Ahnung wie sie das Platzproblem im Realraum in der Umsetzung in einem Game lösen wollen (sprich wie will man die Bewegung durch einen Gang von 50 oder 100 m simulieren oder das durchqueren eines großen Saales in einem Realraum von 2 x 3 m ?) Das sind 2 wichtige Punkte die noch vollkommen unklar sind, aber immanent für den Erfolg dieser Hardware.

Langsam habe ich stellenweise das Gefühl, daß man das Pferd von der falschen Seite her aufzäumt. Erst müßten diese naheliegendsten Probleme gelöst werden, bevor man Brillen im "Premiumsegment" an den Kunden bringen will.

Was nutzt mir die schönste 3D-Brille mit vielleicht einer Unterwasserdemo dazu wenn die entscheidenden Dinge fehlen (Software und Klärung der Bewegung in dem Spiel selbst) ?


----------



## PcJuenger (22. Juni 2015)

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass sich VR nie so flächendeckend verbreiten wird, wie es beispielsweise Tablets getan haben (ich lasse mich aber gern überraschen). Ich meine: Was hat Otto Normal von der Technik, außer dass sie ganz nett ist? Wenn man jetzt nicht großartig damit spielen will, würde ich da eigentlich nur noch Simulationen und virtuelles Shopping sehen und ob's sich dafür lohnt, sich so eine teure Brille anzuschaffen? 
Schätze mal das wird wie bei der Wii: Alle holen sich zunächst eins, weil's neu und aufregend ist und lassen's dann verstauben.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2015)

Wenn sind solche Systeme im großen Stil eh nur für Gamer interessant. Erst recht mit dem Laser. Dazu bedarf es aber eben entsprechender Software. Und einer Lösung des Platzproblems bei der Bewegung. Eine Octulus Rift mit einem fixiertem Nutzerpunkt im Raum (das Bild wird durch Controller so gesteuert, daß man zwar den Eindruck hat sich zu bewegen aber trotzdem "fixiert" im Raum auf dem Stuhl sitzt) ist dann eher eines was sich weiter verbreiten könnte (z.B. für Virtual Shopping).

Aber als Nicht-Gamer ein System wie Vive für Virtual Shopping kaufen ? Ich weiß ja nicht. Bei Klamotten bräuchte man z.B. zusätzlich noch einen Bodyscanner. Und selbst der kann mir dann nicht wirklich sagen, ob ich mich nun in einer Größe 42 oder lieber eine Nr. größer (44) wohl fühle. Bei Schuhen ganz zu schweigen. Das ganze kann keine reale Anprobe ersetzen. Was ist z.B. im Winter mit einem dickeren Pullover darunter ? Das kann schon darüber entscheiden, ob ich mich z.B. in der Jacke wohl fühle oder eine Nr. größer brauche. Das kann mir auch nicht sagen, ob die Brille auf der Nase drückt oder bequem aufliegt.

Und das Verbreitungsproblem für diese Hardware kann sich nur lösen durch Killerapps und bei einem System wie Vive eben zusätzlich der Klärung des Bewegungssystems innerhalb des 3D-Raumes. Und solange es noch kein reales Holodeck gibt (das wird auch sicher noch viele Jahre/Jahrzehnte eine Fiktion bleiben wenn überhaupt irgendwann einmal lösbar) werden wir auf die Brille angewiesen sein, wenn wir wirklich eine 3D-Immersion erleben wollen. 

Zumal nicht klar ist, wie man jede willkürliche und unwillkürliche Bewegung in jede nur mögliche Richtung innerhalb eines 360 Grad Radius bzw. auch vertikal in einem begrenzten Raum unterbrechungsfrei auf einen fiktiven, unbegrenzten Raum umsetzen kann. Was schlußendlich dann das Ideal des Holodeck wäre. Denn die reale Größe des Holodecks ist ja auch begrenzt.

Und selbst mit Brille haben wir das Platzproblem was zu lösen wäre.


----------



## DerBloP (22. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ...



@MichaelG und andere
Die Nachfrage an VR besteht mMn nicht nur bei Gamern.
Das Militär ist/wird mitunter einer der größten Abnehmer sein, und mit der VIVE und dem dadurch gegebenen Bewegungsfreiraum, sind auch hier viele Szenarien machbar.
Schau dir zB dieses Video an...
Video: Aufwendiger Militär-Simulator mit der Virtual Battlespace-Engine von Bohemia
Dann brauchen die keine Leinwände mehr...
Alles kann geübt werden, auch Sachen die nicht in dem Video gezeigt werden, zB auch die Crew in einem Flughzeug, die dort auch nicht mehr als 3x3 Meter hätten oder oder oder...usw...

Oder aber auch in Universitäten, wo Virtuel an Patienten geschnibbelt wird usw....
Oder...ach da wird es so viele Abnehmer geben, da ist die Gaming-Branche wirklich nur ein kleiner Teil.

Und was ein Komplett-Packet angeht, mache ich mir ehrlich gesagt keine Sorgen, das sie auch abgespeckte Versionen auf den Markt bringen. Wieso sollte man denn nicht sein eigenes Headset/Kopfhörer benutzen können?
Das ist irrelevant. Der Sound kommt bei der VR mit Kopfhörer aus dem HDMI ausgang. Habe ich zZ auch, aslo HDMI Out und dann am AV-Receiver von dort aus geht das Bild an den TV und Sound an die Boxen. Ich kann aber auch den Sound in Windows auf den Kopfhörerausgang switchen ohne Probleme. Und kompatibilitäts Probleme kann es nicht geben Sound ist Sound...
Aber ich denke die Kopfhörer werden das geringste übel am Preis sein.

Anders sieht es mit dem Controller aus, denn wenn VALVE darauf beharrt, dass Spiele die die VR unterstützen, nur in Kombination mit dem Controller funktionieren, wäre es auf jedenfall schlecht.
Und der Controller ist bestimmt nicht günstig in der Produktion.

Aber ich denke nichts davon wird eintreffen, denn sie werden sicherlich nicht die Kunden vergraulen, indem sie ihnen Vorschreiben mit welchen Kopfhörern und Peripherien sie zu spielen haben...
Klar werden einige Games mit dem Controller besser sein, aber wie auch schon bei anderen Systemen zB Sonys Move, kann man die Spiele die dafür ausgelegt sind auch mit einem "normalen" Controller spielen, nur halt nicht im Sinne des Erfinders bzw mit weniger Spielspass.

Aber ich denke auch das ein Bundle nicht wesentlich teuerer sein wird als die Brille ohne Controller und Headset an sich.
Tippe da auf 50-80 Euro mehrkosten. Da sie ja ihre Klamotten an die Frau bringen wollen...

BTW: Die VIVE wird wohl doch das Gerät meiner wahl, denn ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das VALVE in Zukunft darauf besteht, das Spiele auf die auf ihrer Plattform vertrieben werden die VIVE Nativ unterstützen müssen. Inwiefern es wirklich für jedes Spiel gillt und ob ich mich da nicht verlesen habe, dafür übernehme ich keine Grarantie, aber ich meine so wäre es.

EDIT: Ne hab mich wohl verlesen, aber es müßte so sein, das alle Spiele die VR unterstützen, zB Rift, und auf Steam veröffentlicht werden, auch die VIVE Nativ unterstützen müssen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2015)

Militär und Arzt sind natürlich wirkliche Einsatzszenarien die ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Damit hast Du natürlich Recht. Und damit läßt es sich beim Militär z.B. schon ganz anders hantieren. Und bei Operationen benötigt man gar nicht den extremen Freiraum, wo das dann auch gehen würde.

Ob ich mir so ein Set kaufen würde ? Unter den aktuellen Gesichtspunkten noch nicht. Noch ist nicht klar, was sich wirklich davon durchsetzen wird (Rift/Vive ?). Dann fehlt es mir auch noch an wirklichen Killer-Apps für eine Nutzung und dann ist da auch der Preis. Und bei der Vive das Thema Bewegungsfreiraum.


----------



## Vordack (22. Juni 2015)

Einsatzzweck:

Rentner und Behinderte können so "günstig" Teile der Welt kennenlernen wo sie nicht mehr in der Lage sind hinzukommen.

Ein 80-jähriger kann dank Software noch einmal durch den Louvre laufen. Ein Gehbehinderter kann den Grand Canyon hochklettern. 

Dann spinne ich noch ein wenig weiter. Reiche Tussen können beim Friseur ihre Frisur vorher an sich anschauen bevor sie sich entscheiden wie sie sich verunstalten wollen, die Ausbildung manchner Berufe wird kostengünstger und risikoloser... Lernen in einem virtuellen Klassenzimmer spart kosten (Raumkosten...) und entlastet den Verkehr (und reduziert nebenbei die Unfallquote wo Schulkinder involviert sind).

Die Möglichkeiten von virtual Reality sind wirklich grenzenlos... pah, Gamer, das ist wirklich nur eine Nische ,wenn auch die Freakigste


----------



## PcJuenger (22. Juni 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> @MichaelG und andere
> Die Nachfrage an VR besteht mMn nicht nur bei Gamern.
> Das Militär ist/wird mitunter einer der größten Abnehmer sein, und mit der VIVE und dem dadurch gegebenen Bewegungsfreiraum, sind auch hier viele Szenarien machbar.
> Schau dir zB dieses Video an...
> ...



Ich meinte damit den wirklichen Massenmarkt, Militär, Forschung und Medizin zähle ich da jetzt nicht rein. Du hast Recht damit, dass für die Bereiche wirkliche Anwendungsmöglichkeiten existieren (wobei Ärzte ja bekanntermaßen erstmal Leichen aufschnippeln, bevor sie an echte Patienten dürfen). Dabei muss man allerdings anmerken, dass für sowas die Brille allein nicht reicht und man immer zusätzliche Ausrüstung braucht. 

Ich würde es dumm von Valve finden, bei allen Spielen Vive vorauszusetzen, da manche Spielgenres einfach nicht mit VR sinnvoll kompatibel sind, ohne massiv umgestaltet werden zu müssen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Einsatzzweck:
> 
> Rentner und Behinderte können so "günstig" Teile der Welt kennenlernen wo sie nicht mehr in der Lage sind hinzukommen.
> 
> ...



Mir ging es jetzt bei den Einsatzzwecken mehr speziell um HTC Vive, wo man entsprechenden Bewegungsspielraum braucht. Für die anderen von Dir genannten Einsatzzwecke würde sich Rift von einem festen Standort aus eingesetzt eignen. Da Rentner ja kaum aktiv Bergsteigen nachahmen. 

Ich verstehe Rift mehr als passives System, bei dem man sich mit Controllersteuerung vorwärts bewegt, aber als Person eher passiv sitzen bleibt, während man bei Vive sich selbst innerhalb des virtuellen Raumes bewegen kann. Wobei jetzt wiederum die Frage des Platzes aufgeworfen ist.


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Schade du verstehst immer noch nicht warum man es genau als so ein Paket verkaufen muss um diesen Markt zu eröffnen.


Schade, du verstehst immer noch nicht, daß man durchaus vorhandene HW benutzen kann und durch den deshalb geringeren Preis einen größeren Kundenstamm ansprechen kann.



> In VR spielen all diese Punkte eine sehr wichtige Rolle und ohne diese Pakete würde VR seine Kraft nicht entfalten.


Solange es keine konkreten Pakete für den Endkunden zu kaufen gibt, gibt es auch noch keine Definition, was genau denn jetzt im Volksmund als VR bezeichnet wird. Letztendlich könnte man jeden Egoshooter schon als VR bezeichnen und läge damit nicht komplett falsch.



> Nicht jeder hat ein Kopfhöhrer daheim. Nicht jeder ein Gamepad. Nicht jeder ein Joystick etc.
> Und weil der Hersteller nicht weiß was der Kunde daheim schon alles an Geräten hat, wird alles in einem Paket angeboten damit jeder sofort losstarten kann und nicht erst extra Hardware einkaufen muss.


Weil es ja auch völlig unmöglich für die Händler ist, bei einer Brille ohne Zubehör entsprechende Bundles zB mit Gutschein für PS/XBox Controller nach Wahl  für den Endkunden zusammenzustellen. Würde ja keiner machen, Wär doch bekloppt, sowas. 



> VR ohne Kopfhöhrer? quatsch


Wieso jetzt? Kommt doch ganz auf den dargebotenen Inhalt an.  Ein Minecraft zB könnte man problemlos stundenlang ohne jeden Sound spielen, während ein interaktiver Film natürlich Dialoge etc hat, die gehört werden wollen.
Davon ab gibt es ja auch noch die Möglichkeit, genauso wie jetzt auch: Spiele mit Lautsprechern statt Kopfhörern zu spielen. Wenn man als Alternative mitten im Klangbereich eines 5.1 Systems rumsteht, wüßte ich nicht, was Kopfhörer da verbessern sollten.



> VR nur am Schreibtisch mit M + T? auch quatsch


Wieso das? Wenn man als Hersteller nur Kunden mit mindestens x m² berücksichtigt, schließt man potentielle Kunden aus. Zudem gibt es noch das Problem der Verletzungsgefahr durch irritierten Gleichgewichtssinn, was beim Sitzen nicht passieren kann.



> Nur die Brille selber ist vielleicht am Anfang beeindruckend aber langfristig nicht optimal.


"Optimal" ist was anderes als "Mindestausstattung". Sicher sind optimierte Eingabegeräte besser, aber rein technisch sehe ich nicht, wieso man die Möglichkeit einer Gamepad Schnittstelle ignorieren (und somit den Kundenkreis verkleinern) sollte.



> Du denkst zu viel mit deinem Geldbeutel und möchtest einfach nur zu viel sparen


Und was ist daran falsch? Wenn es doch problemlos möglich wäre (solange kein Gegenbeweis dafür existiert, nehme ich das einfach mal an ), vorhandene HW zu nutzen, warum sollte ich mir dann neue anschaffen?



> Du kannst hier nicht einfach 3 von 4 Sachen streichen


Nicht "streichen", sondern "Mit dem Zeug abhaken, das man schon zu Hause hat".


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Schade, du verstehst immer noch nicht, daß man durchaus vorhandene HW benutzen kann und durch den deshalb geringeren Preis einen größeren Kundenstamm ansprechen kann.


Ich habe nicht gesagt dass es nicht möglich ist. Ich habe nur zu verstehen gegeben warum ein Gesamtpaket nötig ist um VR als solchen Markt durchzusetzen.


> Solange es keine konkreten Pakete für den Endkunden zu kaufen gibt, gibt es auch noch keine Definition, was genau denn jetzt im Volksmund als VR bezeichnet wird. Letztendlich könnte man jeden Egoshooter schon als VR bezeichnen und läge damit nicht komplett falsch.


Hast wohl diesen Absatz nicht verstanden. Es geht u.a. um das Thema Motion Sickness und hier spielen all meine genannten Faktoren eine entscheidende Rolle damit das Erlebnis angenehm ist.
Dazu gehört Dinge wie spezielle Controller und z.b. Lighthouse dazu.


> Weil es ja auch völlig unmöglich für die Händler ist, bei einer Brille ohne Zubehör entsprechende Bundles zB mit Gutschein für PS/XBox Controller nach Wahl  für den Endkunden zusammenzustellen. Würde ja keiner machen, Wär doch bekloppt, sowas.


Nochmal für dich: Ich habe nie behauptet dass sowas nicht möglich wäre. Ich rede die ganze Zeit davon dass es aus unternehmerischer Sicht sinnvoll ist für jeden erstmal ein All in One Paket anzubieten, damit jeder 
die gleiche Ausrüstung daheim hat. Dass es nicht möglich wäre einfach nur die Brille zu verkaufen habe ich nirgends geschrieben. Nur wäre das kein richtiges VR und es gäbe auf Dauer Probleme bei der Nutzung.


> Wieso jetzt? Kommt doch ganz auf den dargebotenen Inhalt an.  Ein Minecraft zB könnte man problemlos stundenlang ohne jeden Sound spielen, während ein interaktiver Film natürlich Dialoge etc hat, die gehört werden wollen.
> Davon ab gibt es ja auch noch die Möglichkeit, genauso wie jetzt auch: Spiele mit Lautsprechern statt Kopfhörern zu spielen. Wenn man als Alternative mitten im Klangbereich eines 5.1 Systems rumsteht, wüßte ich nicht, was Kopfhörer da verbessern sollten.


VR ohne Kopfhörer? Really?.. no comment worrel 
Klar ist es nutzbar ohne Kopfhörer aber das richtige Mittendringefühl gibts eben nur mit Kopfhörer weil der Sound zusätzlich für unsere Orientierung verantwortlich ist.


> Wieso das? Wenn man als Hersteller nur Kunden mit mindestens x m² berücksichtigt, schließt man potentielle Kunden aus. Zudem gibt es noch das Problem der Verletzungsgefahr durch irritierten Gleichgewichtssinn, was beim Sitzen nicht passieren kann.


Hier gehts aber darum dass es jetzt schon die Technik dafür gibt um sich frei rumbewegen zu können wenn man es möchte. Es ist ein Mehrwert zur Oculus Rift weil man dort direkt vor einer Kamera sitzen muss damit
alle Bewegungen empfangen werden müssen. Bei Lighthouse hast du überall im Zimmer kontakt zum Headset und musst nicht vor einer Kamera sitzen.
Ergo: Mehr Freiheit bei der Benutzung. Egal wie und wo man es aufsetzen möchte. Das ist der Mehrwert gegenüber der statischen Variante der Rift.


> "Optimal" ist was anderes als "Mindestausstattung". Sicher sind optimierte Eingabegeräte besser, aber rein technisch sehe ich nicht, wieso man die Möglichkeit einer Gamepad Schnittstelle ignorieren (und somit den Kundenkreis verkleinern) sollte.


Wenn du einsiehst dass optimierte Eingabegeräte besser sind dann sind wir hier einer Meinung. Am ende geht es nämlich darum dass VR so gut wie nur möglich von Anfang an zugänglich gemacht wird.
Dazu gehört auch ein speziell entwickelter Controller der u.a. 2 Hände simulieren soll um sich wohlzufühlen.


> Und was ist daran falsch? Wenn es doch problemlos möglich wäre (solange kein Gegenbeweis dafür existiert, nehme ich das einfach mal an ), vorhandene HW zu nutzen, warum sollte ich mir dann neue anschaffen?


Ich habe diesen Punkt schon mehrmals genau erklärt in meinen Beiträgen. 
Lesen, verstehen und mal aus unternehmerischer Sicht denken warum Dinge wie Sound und Controller dazu gehören.

Sound lässt sich vielleicht noch am ehesten streichen weil es keine besonderen "Kopfhörer" sind, sondern komisch anliegende Hörer die das gesamte Produkt nicht spürbar
günstiger werden lassen würde wenn sie nicht mit dabei wären (Oculus Rift) Trotzdem werden diese ~10€ hörer mitgeliefert damit es eine Art Mindesausstattung ist um sofort loslegen zu können.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen dass man die Finger von teurer Technik lassen sollte wenn man mit einigen Dingen nicht einverstanden ist. Recht machen wird man es nie allen 


> Nicht "streichen", sondern "Mit dem Zeug abhaken, das man schon zu Hause hat".


Na dann gib doch mal hier einen Verbesserungsvorschlag wie jeder Konsument individuell sein eigenes VR Paket zusammenpacken lassen kann.

Bin ich gespannt auf welche und vor allem wie viele Editionen du insgesamt kommst und welche Kosten damit verbunden wären. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist das (vor allem) bei einer Markteröffnung eine völlig utopische Vorstellung von euch.

Über Optionalitäten kann man sprechen wenn es einen Markt dafür gibt und VR akzeptiert wird. Bis dahin muss man erstmal die Konsumenten überzeugen was VR überhaupt ist, bevor wir hier über Sonderwünsche von Sparfüchsen reden können. Wie gesagt ich verstehe schon den Hintergedanken dass der ein oder andere nichts unnötiges mitkaufen möchte, aber als Unternehmer muss man dafür sorgen dass erstmal jeder die gleiche Erfahrung
verkauft bekommt und das geht nur wenn man auf ein einheitliches Gesamtpaket setzt.

Die Kritik mit dem Controller taucht vor allem jetzt auf weil Oculus VR auf den Xbox One Gamepad angewiesen ist um mit Vive konkurrieren zu können. Völlig verständlich  wird aber kein Weg vorbei führen denn wenn es nicht der Xbox One Gamepad gewesen wäre dann wäre es Oculus Touch geworden.
HTC wird die Vive auch zu 99% mit Lighthouse veröffentlichen weil gerade das der große technische Mehrwert gegenüber der Rift ist - ob es euch passt oder nicht.

Es ist technisch gesehen ein großer Mehrwert. Ob es einem persönlich etwas bringt sollte jeder für sich selber entscheiden und mir persönlich ist es auch egal.

Hier gehts darum dass VR zu Release das bestmögliche Erlebnis für uns alle werden soll und nicht das rausfiltern von Extras weil sie einem persönlich nicht schmecken  
Unter 500€ läuft hier nix und wenn jemand nicht bereit ist 500€ zu zahlen dann wird er es für 400 oder 450 genau so wenig kaufen wollen.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mir ging es jetzt bei den Einsatzzwecken mehr speziell um HTC Vive, wo man entsprechenden Bewegungsspielraum braucht. Für die anderen von Dir genannten Einsatzzwecke würde sich Rift von einem festen Standort aus eingesetzt eignen. Da Rentner ja kaum aktiv Bergsteigen nachahmen.
> 
> Ich verstehe Rift mehr als passives System, bei dem man sich mit Controllersteuerung vorwärts bewegt, aber als Person eher passiv sitzen bleibt, während man bei Vive sich selbst innerhalb des virtuellen Raumes bewegen kann. Wobei jetzt wiederum die Frage des Platzes aufgeworfen ist.



Du sprichst ja schon so als müsste man mit der Vive durchs ganze Zimmer hüpfen können.... oh mann.

Es ist lediglich ein Feature weil man es durchs gesamte Zimmer nutzen kann aber nicht muss. 
Du wirst doch hoffentlich im Umkreis von 1m Platz haben ohne dass die leeren Dosen und Flaschen überall umkippen oder?

Leute Leute Leute...  

Auf einmal wird so getan als würde der Raum aus Minen bestehen und man ja nicht nen Schritt nach links oder rechts machen darf weil man sich beide Beine bricht.. 

Bei der Rift muss du quasi Sichtkontakt zu der statischen Kamera haben = viel Bewegungsfreiheit hast du da nicht.
Bei der Vive hast du immer Kontakt weil der gesamte Raum gescant wird = quasi unendliche Bewegungsfreiheit um VR zu erleben.

Wie kann man hier das System von der Rift als besser empfinden wenn Vive das gleiche nur in besser ist?
Es wird niemand gezwungen bei der VR Sitzung blind durchs Zimmer zu laufen.. Aber irgendwann hat man evtl Spiele und Tage wo man etwas rumstehen oder gehen möchte (mit Aufsicht z.b.)
und dann ist das doch genial 

Ich würde mich doch arg ärgern wenn ich irgendwelche 100€ sparen würde weil das Lighthouse etwas teurer ist. 
Wenn ich dadurch keine technische Restriktionen bei meiner Nutzung bekomme dann ist das ein guter Deal und muss mir nie Gedanken darüber
machen dass der Kontakt plötzlich verschwindet.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2015)

Genau das frei herumlaufen sehe ich bei Vive als Unterschied zu Rift. Da aber HTC selbst noch nicht einmal weiß, wie das ganze auf 2 x 3 m gelöst werden soll bin ich auch noch skeptisch.

Irgendwann hoffe ich wirklich auf frei herumlaufen ala Holodeck.


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hast wohl diesen Absatz nicht verstanden.


Oder ich habe schlicht eine andere Meinung dazu. 



> Es geht u.a. um das Thema Motion Sickness und hier spielen all meine genannten Faktoren eine entscheidende Rolle damit das Erlebnis angenehm ist.
> Dazu gehört Dinge wie spezielle Controller und z.b. Lighthouse dazu.


Motion Sickness hat aber nun mal Null komma garnix mit der Art des Controllers zu tun...



> Ich rede die ganze Zeit davon dass es aus unternehmerischer Sicht sinnvoll ist für jeden erstmal ein All in One Paket anzubieten, damit jeder die gleiche Ausrüstung daheim hat.


Sobald das Ding unter Windows laufen soll, wird es die DirectX Schnittstelle nutzen. Insofern sollte es problemlos möglich sein, die Controller mit Gamepads & Co zu emulieren.
Sinnvoll für die Marktverbreitung ist a) ein günstiger Preis und b) Kompatibilität zu möglichst viel Hard- und Software. 
Ideal wäre es, wenn man mit frisch eingerichteter VR Hardware instant in sein Lieblingsspiel eintauchen könnte -was dann logischerweise mit den bisherigen Steuerungsmöglichkeiten verfügbar ist.

Wenn hingegen eine spezielle Controller Software oder gar ein entsprechender Clientpatch der jeweiligen Spiele vonnöten wäre - sprich: Das Ganze erstmal zu sämtlichen bisherigen Spielen inkompatibel wäre, dann wird sich das nicht in der breiten Kundschaft durchsetzen. Und von denjenigen, die sich das gekauft haben, werden dann auch etliche wieder abspringen, weil die einzige mitgelieferte Software auch irgendwann öde wird.



> VR ohne Kopfhörer? Really?.. no comment worrel
> Klar ist es nutzbar ohne Kopfhörer aber das richtige Mittendringefühl gibts eben nur mit Kopfhörer weil der Sound zusätzlich für unsere Orientierung verantwortlich ist.


Dann sag doch mal, was Kopfhörer verbessern sollen, wenn man als Alternative mitten im Klangbereich eines 5.1 Systems rumsteht. Bin gespannt.



> Wenn du einsiehst dass optimierte Eingabegeräte besser sind dann sind wir hier einer Meinung. Am ende geht es nämlich darum dass VR so gut wie nur möglich von Anfang an zugänglich gemacht wird.


Ich dachte, es geht darum, daß VR möglichst massiv bei den Kunden Fuß faßt? Und da kann doch die bisher gewohnte Steuerungshardware, die der User in- und auswendig kennt, eigentlich nur von Vorteil sein ...?



> ... mal aus unternehmerischer Sicht denken warum Dinge wie Sound und Controller dazu gehören.


Aus unternehmerischer Sicht würde ich eben mindestens 2 Pakete anbieten: das Luxus All in One Set, mit allem, was dazu gehört und das BaseLine Set, bei der Kunde sich um Sound und Eingabegeräte selbst kümmern muß - sprich: nur mit der Brille und Bewegungssensoren.
Denn nur so fischt man die meiste Kundschaft ab.



> Na dann gib doch mal hier einen Verbesserungsvorschlag wie jeder Konsument individuell sein eigenes VR Paket zusammenpacken lassen kann.


Was gibt's da zusammenzupacken? 

Ich hab hier schon einen Rechner mit Sound, Maus, Tastatur und Boxen. Was ich brauche, ist eine Brille und ein Set Bewegungssensoren. Fertig.

Außerdem könnte man die Teile auch noch einzeln verkaufen (also Headsets und Controller), zertifiziert als "VR System kompatibel" und beim Einzelpreis nochmal ne Schippe drauflegen und so zusätzlich kassieren.

Also ich sehe aus unternehmerischer Sicht keinen Grund, wieso man ausschließlich ein einziges Komplettpaket anbieten sollte. Keinen einzigen.



> Bin ich gespannt auf welche und vor allem wie viele Editionen du insgesamt kommst


Wie oben beschrieben: Auf exakt 2.



> als Unternehmer muss man dafür sorgen dass erstmal jeder die gleiche Erfahrung verkauft bekommt


Als Unternehmer muß man dafür sorgen, daß Kohle reinkommt. Es kommt mehr Kohle rein, wenn die potentielle Kundschaft aus mehr Leuten besteht und eben nicht jede Menge nur wegen eines zu hohen Preises des Gesamtpaketes abspringen.



> Hier gehts darum dass VR zu Release das bestmögliche Erlebnis für uns alle werden soll


... oder eben darum, VR für einen möglichst großen Kundenkreis anzubieten.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du wirst doch hoffentlich im Umkreis von 1m Platz haben ohne dass die leeren Dosen und Flaschen überall umkippen oder?


Also bei mir stehen keine leeren Dosen und Flaschen rum und ich hätte trotzdem maximal 2m x 1m zusammenhängenden Platz, es sei denn, ich räume jedesmal extra Tisch und Stühle an die Seite. 

Zudem stell dir doch mal eine Kampfsport Trainings Software als Anwendung vor, bei der du Gegner bekämpfen sollst. Selbst, wenn die Bewegung durch den Raum zum nächsten Gegner irgendwie abgekürzt wird, brauchst du doch 3m x 3m Platz (Vorausgesetzt, du stellst dich nach jedem Kampf genau auf die selbe Ausgangsposition), um bei entsprechenden Schlägen und Tritten nicht an irgendeiner Stuhllehne hängen zu bleiben. Je nach Wohnsituation mitunter völlig unmöglich.



> Auf einmal wird so getan als würde der Raum aus Minen bestehen und man ja nicht nen Schritt nach links oder rechts machen darf weil man sich beide Beine bricht..


Wenn man durch die Brille nicht sieht, wo man im Raum ist und ingame kein Feedback von der realen Umgebung hat, sind entsprechende Unfälle durchaus recht wahrscheinlich. Gibt ja genug Videos von diversen VR Nutzern, die schon bei der Abfahrt einer Achterbahn aufgrund des plötzlichen Neigungswinkels umkippen.



> Bei der Vive hast du immer Kontakt weil der gesamte Raum gescant wird = quasi unendliche Bewegungsfreiheit um VR zu erleben.


Unendliche *virtuelle* Bewegungsfreiheit vielleicht - *reale *Bewegungsfreiheit hast du immer nur soviel, wie du Platz im Zimmer dafür hast.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Genau das frei herumlaufen sehe ich bei Vive als Unterschied zu Rift. Da aber HTC selbst noch nicht einmal weiß, wie das ganze auf 2 x 3 m gelöst werden soll bin ich auch noch skeptisch.
> 
> Irgendwann hoffe ich wirklich auf frei herumlaufen ala Holodeck.



Was gibt es denn da zu lösen? 
Lighthouse bietet mindestens das gleiche wie die Rift nur mit mehr Luft nach oben wenn es um die Freiheit geht weil man nicht direkt vor der Kamera sitzen muss.

Edit: Gibt sogar Ingamefeedback wenn man sich einer Wand nähern sollte. Also Wenn man sich der Grenzen nähert wo die Laserstrahlen überall hinkommen.
Das hilft zwar nicht beim umfallen. Aber damit weiß man schonmal dass man sich einer Wand nähert.

Muss man halt die Spielfläche schön aufräumen damit man nirgends anstößt dann passiert auch nix


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Motion Sickness hat aber nun mal Null komma garnix mit der Art des Controllers zu tun...


Speziell entwickelte Controller verbessern das VR Erlebnis deutlich, weil unsere Gamepads nicht primär dafür gedacht sind.
Spätestens VR exklusive Software wird nur mit speziellen Eingabegeräten optimal funktionieren.



> Sobald das Ding unter Windows laufen soll, wird es die DirectX Schnittstelle nutzen. Insofern sollte es problemlos möglich sein, die Controller mit Gamepads & Co zu emulieren.


Genau das soll VR nicht werden. Neuer Markt also neue Hardware muss her. Du kannst die Funktion eines Bediengeräts wie dem Gamepad in keinsterweise
mit der natürlichen Bewegung eines Motion Controllers vergleichen.


> Sinnvoll für die Marktverbreitung ist a) ein günstiger Preis und b) Kompatibilität zu möglichst viel Hard- und Software.
> Ideal wäre es, wenn man mit frisch eingerichteter VR Hardware instant in sein Lieblingsspiel eintauchen könnte -was dann logischerweise mit den bisherigen Steuerungsmöglichkeiten verfügbar ist.


VR wird ein völlig eigenständiger Markt der seine eigene Hardwarebasis benötigt um gut zu funktionieren. Er wird auch mit der gewohnten Software nutzbar sein aber VR ansich ist ein komplett neuer Markt
mit komplett neuer und eigenständiger Software die auf VR zugeschnitten wird.

Vergiss den Gedanken dass es lediglich eine neue Art von 3D Ansicht ist.


> Wenn hingegen eine spezielle Controller Software oder gar ein entsprechender Clientpatch der jeweiligen Spiele vonnöten wäre - sprich: Das Ganze erstmal zu sämtlichen bisherigen Spielen inkompatibel wäre, dann wird sich das nicht in der breiten Kundschaft durchsetzen. Und von denjenigen, die sich das gekauft haben, werden dann auch etliche wieder abspringen, weil die einzige mitgelieferte Software auch irgendwann öde wird.


Siehe Oben. VR wird ist ein neuer Markt der neben unserer gewohnten Software existieren wird bzw. soll. Hier findet kein Ersatz oder ähnliches statt - es ist eine Ergänzung um einen weiteren Markt der selbstverständlich nicht
mit alter Software kompatibel sein* muss*.


> Dann sag doch mal, was Kopfhörer verbessern sollen, wenn man als Alternative mitten im Klangbereich eines 5.1 Systems rumsteht. Bin gespannt.


Wenn du nicht den ersichtlichen Vorteil der Kopfhörer kennst dann ist das hier leider reine Zeitverschwendung 


> Ich dachte, es geht darum, daß VR möglichst massiv bei den Kunden Fuß faßt? Und da kann doch die bisher gewohnte Steuerungshardware, die der User in- und auswendig kennt, eigentlich nur von Vorteil sein ...?


"Zugänglich" im Sinne von dass die Käufer ein angenehmes Erlebnis bekommen. Vergisst eure Gamepads doch mal für ne weile... ^^

Wenn Gamepads ausreichen würden dann würden die Hersteller nicht spezielle Controller entwickeln.


> Aus unternehmerischer Sicht würde ich eben mindestens 2 Pakete anbieten: das Luxus All in One Set, mit allem, was dazu gehört und das BaseLine Set, bei der Kunde sich um Sound und Eingabegeräte selbst kümmern muß - sprich: nur mit der Brille und Bewegungssensoren.
> Denn nur so fischt man die meiste Kundschaft ab.



Nun da bin ich wie gesagt völlig anderer Meinung weil mind. die speziellen Controller einfach zu VR dazugehören - ob es euch passt oder nicht ^^
Auch habe ich oft genug erwähnt dass es wichtig ist dass jeder Käufer die gleiche Hardware daheim besitzt. Warum? Damit Entwickler zu 100% wissen dass jeder Vive Kunde solche speziellen Controller besitzt.

Wenn Entwickler diese Gewissheit nicht haben dann werden sie auch keine spezielle Software für VR entwickeln bzw. das Risiko wäre zu groß weil
man nicht weiß ob es überhaupt jeder nutzen kann. Da aber jedes Paket solche Controller enthält, weiß jeder dass es jeder nutzen kann.

Jetzt Verstanden?


> Was gibt's da zusammenzupacken?
> Ich hab hier schon einen Rechner mit Sound, Maus, Tastatur und Boxen. Was ich brauche, ist eine Brille und ein Set Bewegungssensoren. Fertig.
> Außerdem könnte man die Teile auch noch einzeln verkaufen (also Headsets und Controller), zertifiziert als "VR System kompatibel" und beim Einzelpreis nochmal ne Schippe drauflegen und so zusätzlich kassieren.
> Also ich sehe aus unternehmerischer Sicht keinen Grund, wieso man ausschließlich ein einziges Komplettpaket anbieten sollte. Keinen einzigen.



Habe ich erklärt warum es nötig ist um die Konsumenten nicht mit Optionen zu erschlagen.
1 Paket mit allem was man braucht um loslegen zu können. Du hast weder die Brille noch, noch Lighthouse und auch nicht die 2 speziellen Controller die für VR optimiert sind.
Die Kopfhörer (wenn Vive welche haben wird) werden im Endpreis keine 10 - 20 € ausmachen.

Ergo: du hättest lediglich Sound daheim.
Wenn du solche Controller nicht möchtest dann ist das leider ein persönliches Problem. Gebraucht werden sie aber wenn du VR richtig nutzen möchtest. Deal with it ^^


> Als Unternehmer muß man dafür sorgen, daß Kohle reinkommt. Es kommt mehr Kohle rein, wenn die potentielle Kundschaft aus mehr Leuten besteht und eben nicht jede Menge nur wegen eines zu hohen Preises des Gesamtpaketes abspringen.


 Das natürlich auch. VR ist aber ein sehr empfindliches Thema und hier dürfen keine Fehler passieren. Deswegen ist die Priorität dass das Produkt optimal funktionieren muss eine höhere als das Geld.

Denn wenn die Leute sich damit nicht wohl fühlen dann gibts erst recht keine Kohle mehr.


> ... oder eben darum, VR für einen möglichst großen Kundenkreis anzubieten.


Deswegen auch ein All in One Paket ^^


> Also bei mir stehen keine leeren Dosen und Flaschen rum und ich hätte trotzdem maximal 2m x 1m zusammenhängenden Platz, es sei denn, ich räume jedesmal extra Tisch und Stühle an die Seite.


Also kein Problem.


> Zudem stell dir doch mal eine Kampfsport Trainings Software als Anwendung vor, bei der du Gegner bekämpfen sollst. Selbst, wenn die Bewegung durch den Raum zum nächsten Gegner irgendwie abgekürzt wird, brauchst du doch 3m x 3m Platz (Vorausgesetzt, du stellst dich nach jedem Kampf genau auf die selbe Ausgangsposition), um bei entsprechenden Schlägen und Tritten nicht an irgendeiner Stuhllehne hängen zu bleiben. Je nach Wohnsituation mitunter völlig unmöglich.


 Für den Platz ist man selber verantwortlich oder nicht? Wüsste nicht was die Hersteller damit zu tun haben 


> Wenn man durch die Brille nicht sieht, wo man im Raum ist und ingame kein Feedback von der realen Umgebung hat, sind entsprechende Unfälle durchaus recht wahrscheinlich. Gibt ja genug Videos von diversen VR Nutzern, die schon bei der Abfahrt einer Achterbahn aufgrund des plötzlichen Neigungswinkels umkippen.


Das man damit aufpassen muss ist selbstverständlich deswegen habe ich auch geschrieben dass man sowas evtl nur mit einer Aufsicht machen soll wenn man sich unsicher ist.
Bei der Vive gibt es aber Ingamefeedback wenn man an die Grenzen der aufgestellten Lighthouse angelangt - nur zur Info.


> Unendliche *virtuelle* Bewegungsfreiheit vielleicht - *reale *Bewegungsfreiheit hast du immer nur soviel, wie du Platz im Zimmer dafür hast.


Du hast sehr gut verstanden was damit gemeint war   Zum anderem ging es um den Vergleich mit der Rift den du hier präzise rausgelöscht hast...  n1


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn da zu lösen?
> Lighthouse bietet mindestens das gleiche wie die Rift nur mit mehr Luft nach oben wenn es um die Freiheit geht weil man nicht direkt vor der Kamera sitzen muss.
> 
> Edit: Gibt sogar Ingamefeedback wenn man sich einer Wand nähern sollte. Also Wenn man sich der Grenzen nähert wo die Laserstrahlen überall hinkommen.
> ...



Daß das jetzt (noch?) nicht geht ist mir auch klar. Aber vielleicht kommt das irgendwann. Auf 2 x 3 m hingegen ist es nur eine Rift +. Aber die Technik steckt ja sprichwörtlich noch in den Kinderschuhen.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß das jetzt (noch?) nicht geht ist mir auch klar. Aber vielleicht kommt das irgendwann. Auf 2 x 3 m hingegen ist es nur eine Rift +. Aber die Technik steckt ja sprichwörtlich noch in den Kinderschuhen.



Interessant wird am ende der Preisunterschied denn Oculus VR hat hier den Vorteil dass sie auf den Preis der Vive reagieren können  
Aus diesem Grund gehe ich auch davon aus dass Oculus Rift weniger kosten wird. Sie hätte mit Oculus Touch Controller ein wenig weniger gekostet und mit mit dem Xbox One Gamepad wird sie das erst recht.

Die Frage ist und bleibt wie viel billiger sie letztendlich sein wird und wie teuer die Vive wird. Wenn es nur 100€ sind dann würde ich jedem raten zur Vive zu greifen.
Peinlich wirds dann wenn der Preisunterschied kleiner ausfällt als viele ihn tatsächlich erwarten. ich bin sowieo sehr enttäuscht von  Oculus VRs Arbeit der letzten Jahre. 
Auch gefällt es mir ganz und gar nicht dass sie sich jetzt zusätzlich mit Microsoft zusammentun inkl. Xbox One Gamepads den ich nicht brauche weil ich
den Steam Controller ab mitte Oktober besitze und unklar ist ob Windows 10 Zwang hinzukommen wird. 

Mit Oculus Touch ende 2015 wäre es noch interessant gewesen aber mitte 2016 inkl Microsoft kommt mir 100%ig nicht in die Tüte.

Bisjetzt hat Oculus VR seine Versprechen in keinsterweise eingehalten.
- Preis *nicht* genannt
- Hardware *nicht besser* als die der Vive
- Inputmäßig sogar *weit hinter* Vive
- Sensorenmäßig auch ne gute Ecke* hinter* Vive

Mit der damaligen Übernahme von FB hat man davon geschwärmt wie schneller, besser und billiger als sein wird und nix ist davon eingetreten.
Da jetzt noch zusätzlich mit Microsoft ein Deal beschlossen wird, ist mein Vertrauen völlig weg 

Das was Oculus VR abliefert müsste sich schon im Preis wirklich deutlich unterscheiden, so mind. 200 - 250€ billiger als Vive.
Ansonsten haben sie eine schlechte Arbeit abgeliefert wenn sie mindestens 3 Monate mehr Zeit für die Entwicklung hatten (mit Oculus Touch sogar ganze 11 Monate mehr!)

Totlachen würde ich mich dann wenn die Aktionäre sich querstellen und mit dem Preis nicht runtergehen wollen würden


----------



## Worrel (23. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> > Da aber HTC selbst noch nicht einmal weiß, wie das ganze auf 2 x 3 m gelöst werden soll bin ich auch noch skeptisch.
> >
> > Irgendwann hoffe ich wirklich auf frei herumlaufen ala Holodeck.
> 
> ...


Hm. Du siehst also kein Problem dabei, virtuell 100e von Metern zu gehen, während du im Wohnzimmer innerhalb derselben ~5m² bleibst? Also wenn man sich nicht so ein Gestell mit Rollen, Fließbändern oä als Platzfresser ins Zimmer stellen will oder kann?



> Muss man halt die Spielfläche schön aufräumen damit man nirgends anstößt dann passiert auch nix


Danke, Captain Obvious. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> > Motion Sickness hat aber nun mal Null komma garnix mit der Art des Controllers zu tun...
> 
> 
> Speziell entwickelte Controller verbessern das VR Erlebnis deutlich, weil unsere Gamepads nicht primär dafür gedacht sind.
> Spätestens VR exklusive Software wird nur mit speziellen Eingabegeräten optimal funktionieren.


... das hat jetzt _was _mit Motion Sickness zu tun? 

Und ich dachte eigentlich, daß wir den Unterschied zwischen "optimal" und "Mindestanforderung" schon hinter uns hätten ...



> Genau das soll VR nicht werden.


Sagt wer? Und vor allem: Was interessiert es den Markt, was VR werden* soll*? Es setzt sich ja  nicht zwangsläufig das Beste durch.



> Neuer Markt also neue Hardware muss her.


Das Problem: VR ist kein neuer Markt, sondern die Erweiterung eines schon bestehenden. 
Brillen für 3D Darstellung an Computermonitoren und entsprechende Software, die 3D Welten bereitstellt, gab's ja schon im letzten Jahrtausend. Neu ist jetzt die Kopplung des Monitors an die Brille und die integrierte Sichtsteuerung als Mausalternative.

Und daher ist es eben rein technisch problemlos möglich, nur mit Brille + Bewegungssensoren VR zu erleben. Wenn es das Konzept eben vorsieht und den Markt nicht künstlich beschneidet.



> Du kannst die Funktion eines Bediengeräts wie dem Gamepad in keinster weise mit der natürlichen Bewegung eines Motion Controllers vergleichen.


Was genau meinst du jetzt? Die Kopfbewegungen oder Körperbewegungen? 
Letzteres ist uns jahrelang schon als Tastatur/Gamepad Steuerung bekannt, während zB 50 m nach vorne gehen aufgrund des Unterschiedes der virtuellen und realen Welt erst mal neu erlernt werden muß



> VR wird ein völlig eigenständiger Markt der seine eigene Hardwarebasis benötigt um gut zu funktionieren.


Mist, ich hab meine Wahrsagekugel verlegt und daher kein Gegenargument. 



> Vergiss den Gedanken dass es lediglich eine neue Art von 3D Ansicht ist.


Nö, mach ich nicht. Denn das mag es *nicht ausschliesslich *sein, aber das ist es *auch*.



> es ist eine Ergänzung um einen weiteren Markt der selbstverständlich nicht mit alter Software kompatibel sein* muss*.


Da ich meine Wahrsagekugel gerade wiedergefunden habe: Dann wird es scheitern oder nur in einer Nische existieren, anstatt im unternehmerisch gesehenen Optimalfall die Spielewelt zu revolutionieren und sich massenhaft zu verkaufen.



> Wenn du nicht den ersichtlichen Vorteil der Kopfhörer kennst dann ist das hier leider reine Zeitverschwendung


Kopfhörer stört keine Mitmenschen, Punkt.
Ansonsten stehe ich in einem 5.1 System, wo aus 4 Richtungen entsprechende Sounds zur Orientierung am jeweiligen Ort in der virtuellen Welt dienen, während im Kopfhörer maximal gefaktes Surround auf 2 Ohren ankommt.

Nebenbei ist _"das zu erklären, ist Zeitverschwendung" _eine prima Standardantwort, wenn man keine Argumente hat. Dann braucht man sich praktischerweise auch nicht mit Gegenargumenten auseinanderzusetzen. 
Und vor allem überzeugt man damit das Gegenüber restlos von seiner Meinung und hat einen sinnvollen Beitrag zur Diskussion geleistet. Nicht so wie andere, die einfach mal die Griffel stillgehalten haben, wenn sie nix Vernünftiges zum Thema zu sagen hatten.



> Wenn Gamepads ausreichen würden dann würden die Hersteller nicht spezielle Controller entwickeln.


"ausreichen" <> "optimal", aber das hatten wir wie gesagt schon.



> Nun da bin ich wie gesagt völlig anderer Meinung weil mind. die speziellen Controller einfach zu VR dazugehören - ob es euch passt oder nicht ^^


Bloß: Wenn die Hersteller sich für eben solche 2 Pakete entscheiden würden, dann passiert das unabhängig von deiner Meinung. Ob es dir passt oder nicht. 



> VR ist aber ein sehr empfindliches Thema und hier dürfen keine Fehler passieren. Deswegen ist die Priorität dass das Produkt optimal funktionieren muss eine höhere als das Geld.


Wenn ich mir so anschaue, wie diverse Software heutzutage rauskommt, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das die Priorität der Hersteller ist...



> Für den Platz ist man selber verantwortlich oder nicht? Wüsste nicht was die Hersteller damit zu tun haben


Es geht darum, daß 1m², wenn man nichts davon sieht, verdammt wenig Platz ist und eine Angabe unter 3m x 3m streng genommen irreführend ist - erst recht, wenn man noch die Möglichkeit des Hinfallens berücksichtigt, die nochmal einen halben bis ganzen m zusätzlich benötigt, um Unfällen vorzubeugen.

Und darum, daß bei einer Beschränkung rein auf die Rumlauf Umgebung ohne einen Alternativmodus, den man mit M+T oder Gamepad im Sitzen steuern kann, große Mengen an potentieller Kundschaft aussperrt, die eben keinen Platz dafür haben werden.



> Du hast sehr gut verstanden was damit gemeint war


Selbst wenn, ist "unendlich" falsch.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hm. Du siehst also kein Problem dabei, virtuell 100e von Metern zu gehen, während du im Wohnzimmer innerhalb derselben ~5m² bleibst? Also wenn man sich nicht so ein Gestell mit Rollen, Fließbändern oä als Platzfresser ins Zimmer stellen will oder kann?


Na wenn du wirklich die Erwartungen hast dass du mit VR daheim 1:1 durchs gesamte Spiel laufen können solltest dann hast du völlig falsche Erwartungen mein Freund.
Das man nicht in der Lage ist sowas zu machen liegt in der Natur der Sache. Gehen & Co. tut man immer noch mit dem Controller.


> Danke, Captain Obvious.


Gern geschehen. Bei dem wie manche sich hier anstellen muss man leider Captain Obvious spielen 


> ... das hat jetzt _was _mit Motion Sickness zu tun?
> Und ich dachte eigentlich, daß wir den Unterschied zwischen "optimal" und "Mindestanforderung" schon hinter uns hätten ...


Weil es die Interaktion mit der virtuellen Realität stark verbessert, da natürliche Bewegungen ins Spiel übernommen werden (Kopf/Auge/Hand Koordination)

Ergo: Eine natürliche Bewegung aus allen Faktoren ohne größere Fremdkörper. Es muss sich so echt wie möglich anfühlen und dazu gehören natürliche Handbewegungen einfach dazu.
Das ist ein wichtiger Unterpunkt zum Thema Motion Sickness


> Sagt wer? Und vor allem: Was interessiert es den Markt, was VR werden* soll*? Es setzt sich ja  nicht zwangsläufig das Beste durch.


Es ist ein neuer Markt der neue Hardware vorraussetzt um es optimal nutzen zu können. Deal with it worrel


> Das Problem: VR ist kein neuer Markt, sondern die Erweiterung eines schon bestehenden.
> Brillen für 3D Darstellung an Computermonitoren und entsprechende Software, die 3D Welten bereitstellt, gab's ja schon im letzten Jahrtausend. Neu ist jetzt die Kopplung des Monitors an die Brille und die integrierte Sichtsteuerung als Mausalternative.


So wie VR jetzt umgesetzt werden kann, ist es ein neuer Markt der hinzukommen wird. Ansonsten hätten wir viel früher schon sowas gehabt und 3D Brillen zählen nicht dazu.


> Und daher ist es eben rein technisch problemlos möglich, nur mit Brille + Bewegungssensoren VR zu erleben. Wenn es das Konzept eben vorsieht und den Markt nicht künstlich beschneidet.


Gibt zum Glück viele Leute da draußen die eine halbherzige Umsetzung nicht wollen 


> Was genau meinst du jetzt? Die Kopfbewegungen oder Körperbewegungen?
> Letzteres ist uns jahrelang schon als Tastatur/Gamepad Steuerung bekannt, während zB 50 m nach vorne gehen aufgrund des Unterschiedes der virtuellen und realen Welt erst mal neu erlernt werden muß


Es ging um den Unterschied zwischen Gamepad und speziell entwickelter Controller für VR.



> Mist, ich hab meine Wahrsagekugel verlegt und daher kein Gegenargument.


VR ist ein völlig neues Genre die die Softwareentwicklung nahezu auf einen 0 Punkt zurücksetzt und alle Entwickler erstmal lernen müssen brauchbare Software zu entwickeln. Alles offizielle Aussagen auf Konferenzen 


> Nö, mach ich nicht. Denn das mag es *nicht ausschliesslich *sein, aber das ist es *auch*.


Wenn man es nicht möchte dann ist es ein anderes Thema 



> Da ich meine Wahrsagekugel gerade wiedergefunden habe: Dann wird es scheitern oder nur in einer Nische existieren, anstatt im unternehmerisch gesehenen Optimalfall die Spielewelt zu revolutionieren und sich massenhaft zu verkaufen.


 Jeder neue Markt ist am Anfang ein Nischenmarkt. Es ist eine Entwicklung die über viele Jahre andauern wird und deswegen muss es auch nicht die Massen anziehen wie sich es einige vorstellen.

Zuerst werden die Freaks und Fans versorgt. Um den Massenmarkt sollte man sich keine Gedanken machen weil er mit der Zeit schon irgendwann kommen wird
wenn man sich den Hype um VR mal genauer anschaut 


> Kopfhörer stört keine Mitmenschen, Punkt.
> Ansonsten stehe ich in einem 5.1 System, wo aus 4 Richtungen entsprechende Sounds zur Orientierung am jeweiligen Ort in der virtuellen Welt dienen, während im Kopfhörer maximal gefaktes Surround auf 2 Ohren ankommt.
> 
> Nebenbei ist _"das zu erklären, ist Zeitverschwendung" _eine prima Standardantwort, wenn man keine Argumente hat. Dann braucht man sich praktischerweise auch nicht mit Gegenargumenten auseinanderzusetzen.
> Und vor allem überzeugt man damit das Gegenüber restlos von seiner Meinung und hat einen sinnvollen Beitrag zur Diskussion geleistet. Nicht so wie andere, die einfach mal die Griffel stillgehalten haben, wenn sie nix Vernünftiges zum Thema zu sagen hatten.


Sage ich ja es ist Zeitverschwendung wenn du die Vorteile vom Kopfhörer gegenüber eine Anlage nicht sehen und hören willst. Deine Sache


> "ausreichen" <> "optimal", aber das hatten wir wie gesagt schon.


Weil VR auf eine natürliche Bewegung der Hände aufbaut. Gamepads kannst du hier sehr bald vergessen wenn die Spiele darauf ausgelegt werden.


> Bloß: Wenn die Hersteller sich für eben solche 2 Pakete entscheiden würden, dann passiert das unabhängig von deiner Meinung. Ob es dir passt oder nicht.


Wenn dies der Fall wäre dann würde weder Vive noch Oculus inkl einem Controller angeboten werden. Oder nicht?

Nochmal: ich sage nicht dass es nicht unmöglich ist sondern dass es Sinn macht überall eine Steuerung mit beizulegen damit der DAU sofort loslegen kann wenn er daheim noch nix besitzt.
1 einziges Paket ist auch logistisch gesehen viel leichter zu handeln als mehrere Starterpacks.

Ich wiederhole mich ja bereits zum 3 oder 4. mal dass ich diesen Punkt verstehe aber ich würde aus unternehmerischer Sicht, vor allem bei der Markteinführung, nur eine einzige Edition anbieten
um erstmal jeden auf die eigentliche Vivsion einzustellen.

Bei Handyanbietern werden auch überall Akkukabel & Co mitgeliefert obwohl jeder sowas hat. Dort regt sich auch keiner auf dass die Hersteller ihr eigenes Ding machen 


> Wenn ich mir so anschaue, wie diverse Software heutzutage rauskommt, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das die Priorität der Hersteller ist...


Vergleichst du hier Software mit Hardware? 


> Es geht darum, daß 1m², wenn man nichts davon sieht, verdammt wenig Platz ist und eine Angabe unter 3m x 3m streng genommen irreführend ist - erst recht, wenn man noch die Möglichkeit des Hinfallens berücksichtigt, die nochmal einen halben bis ganzen m zusätzlich benötigt, um Unfällen vorzubeugen.
> 
> Und darum, daß bei einer Beschränkung rein auf die Rumlauf Umgebung ohne einen Alternativmodus, den man mit M+T oder Gamepad im Sitzen steuern kann, große Mengen an potentieller Kundschaft aussperrt, die eben keinen Platz dafür haben werden.



Nochmal für dich. Niemand wird gezwungen rumzulaufen aber man kann wenn man es möchte.
Lighthouse ist eine Technik die dir mehr Freiheit bei der Benutzung von VR bietet und man die Möglichkeit bekommt es so zu nutzen wie man es möchte.

Bei der Rift hast du diese Freiheit nicht weil du an den Sichtkontakt der Kamera gebunden bist.


> Selbst wenn, ist "unendlich" falsch.


Das Wörtchen "quasi" hast du hier wieder elegant ausgeblendet


----------



## makoto68 (24. Juni 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass sich VR nie so flächendeckend verbreiten wird, wie es beispielsweise Tablets getan haben (ich lasse mich aber gern überraschen). Ich meine: Was hat Otto Normal von der Technik, außer dass sie ganz nett ist? Wenn man jetzt nicht großartig damit spielen will, würde ich da eigentlich nur noch Simulationen und virtuelles Shopping sehen und ob's sich dafür lohnt, sich so eine teure Brille anzuschaffen?
> Schätze mal das wird wie bei der Wii: Alle holen sich zunächst eins, weil's neu und aufregend ist und lassen's dann verstauben.



Sag niemals Nie, gerade beim Thema VR Erstmal wirst du aber recht behalten, die Brillen sind in den ersten Generationen noch viel zu globig, werden es wohl auch noch ein paar Jahre sein. Das FOV ist zu klein, man braucht einen sehr starken PC usw. Aber in 5-8 Jahren werden die VR Brillen mit Sicherheit kleiner, leichter und nicht größer als eine globige Sonnenbrille - ab dem Punkt wird VR meiner Meinung nach Mainstreamfähig. Vielleicht wird das Bild dann direkt den Weg zur Netzhaut finden und Augenbewegungen exakt mitberechnet. Denke, dass ist die Zukunft von VR, ohne sichtbaren Rand in einer virtuellen Realität sein zu können, die sich optisch nicht mehr von der richtigen unterscheiden lässt. VR Brillen, die man in die Tasche stecken, auch ans Pad etc. anschließen und überall verwenden kann. Hier möchten die Hersteller mit Sicherheit hin.

Ich würde sogar behaupten, die virtuelle Realität wird innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahren DER QUANTENSPRUNG (nicht nur in der Gaming-Welt) sein. Denn VR bedient nichts anderes als das, was Gaming von Anfang an bedient hat; das ausbrechen aus der realen und das eintauchen in eine virtuelle Welt mit einer hohen Immersion, genau das will man ja, wenn man sich PC-Spieler nennt. Hier setzt VR sehr verstärkend und erweiternd an.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Na wenn du wirklich die Erwartungen hast dass du mit VR daheim 1:1 durchs gesamte Spiel laufen können solltest dann hast du völlig falsche Erwartungen mein Freund.
> Das man nicht in der Lage ist sowas zu machen liegt in der Natur der Sache. Gehen & Co. tut man immer noch mit dem Controller.


Dann ist es erst recht Blödsinn, auf eine Alternativ Variante, die man auch im Sitzen benutzen kann, zu verzichten.

Daß man ingame 50m nicht als 50m im Wohnzimmer zurücklegen kann, ist selbstredend auch klar - aber warum muß man sich dann überhaupt hinstellen, wenn man sich eh nicht mit den Füßen nicht bewegen kann? Und wäre es nicht wesentlich sinnvoller, zB "Gaspedal" und Lenkung im Sitzen mit den Füßen zu bedienen?



> Gern geschehen. Bei dem wie manche sich hier anstellen muss man leider Captain Obvious spielen


Glaub mir, du mußt keinem hier erklären, daß er nicht in der Altpapierecke neben dem Altglas die VR Anlage aufbauen sollte ... 



> Es ist ein neuer Markt der neue Hardware vorraussetzt um es optimal nutzen zu können.


... die aber mit Ausnahme der Brille und Bewegungssensoren nicht *notwendig *ist (ich habe mit Absicht nicht "optimal" geschrieben)



> ... und 3D Brillen zählen nicht dazu.


3D Brillen sind aber Teil der Entwicklungsgeschichte, die in dem momentan aktuellen VR Konzept mündet.



> VR ist ein völlig neues Genre die die Softwareentwicklung nahezu auf einen 0 Punkt zurücksetzt und alle Entwickler erstmal lernen müssen brauchbare Software zu entwickeln. Alles offizielle Aussagen auf Konferenzen


Die Entwicklung neuer Steuerungsmöglichkeiten ist immer ein interessantes Gebiet, auf dem es dauernd Neuigkeiten gibt - und wenn es nur der Steam Controller ist.
DIe Aussage, daß die *nahezu bei 0 *anfangen müssen, halte ich für Humbug. Schließlich gibt es ja diverse Vorreiter wie zB diesen _Black & White _Handschuh



> Sage ich ja es ist Zeitverschwendung wenn du die Vorteile vom Kopfhörer gegenüber eine Anlage nicht sehen und hören willst. Deine Sache


Es wird weiterhin Zeitverschwendung sein, solange du nicht einen einzigen konkreten Vorteil von Kopfhörern nennst.



> Weil VR auf eine natürliche Bewegung der Hände aufbaut. Gamepads kannst du hier sehr bald vergessen wenn die Spiele darauf ausgelegt werden.


Das stimmt - *wenn *die Entwickler eben keine alternative Steuerung mit Gamepads einplanen.



> Wenn dies der Fall wäre dann würde weder Vive noch Oculus inkl einem Controller angeboten werden. Oder nicht?


Da komm ich nicht mit: Wieso schließt die pure Existenz eines All-In-One Paketes die Möglichkeit eines BaseLine Paketes aus?



> Bei Handyanbietern werden auch überall Akkukabel & Co mitgeliefert obwohl jeder sowas hat. Dort regt sich auch keiner auf dass die Hersteller ihr eigenes Ding machen


Ach, nicht? Wahrscheinlich dürfte das in entsprechenden Handy Foren anders aussehen ...



> Vergleichst du hier Software mit Hardware?


Jede Hardware braucht auch Treiber ...



> Nochmal für dich. Niemand wird gezwungen rumzulaufen aber man kann wenn man es möchte.


Was aber nix bringt, da man ja mit dem Controller läuft.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann ist es erst recht Blödsinn, auf eine Alternativ Variante, die man auch im Sitzen benutzen kann, zu verzichten.
> 
> Daß man ingame 50m nicht als 50m im Wohnzimmer zurücklegen kann, ist selbstredend auch klar - aber warum muß man sich dann überhaupt hinstellen, wenn man sich eh nicht mit den Füßen nicht bewegen kann? Und wäre es nicht wesentlich sinnvoller, zB "Gaspedal" und Lenkung im Sitzen mit den Füßen zu bedienen?


Für mich ist es vollkommen unverständlich wie man den technischen Mehrwert von Lighthouse gegenüber der von Rift nicht sehen kann.
Informiere dich über die Vorteile von diesem System dann kannst du gerne weiterschreiben. Nicht böse gemeint.


> ... die aber mit Ausnahme der Brille und Bewegungssensoren nicht *notwendig *ist (ich habe mit Absicht nicht "optimal" geschrieben)


Sagte ich ja bereits. Entweder wir wollen ein richtiges VR Konzept oder nicht. Wenn du eher ein halbherziges Erlebnis bekommen möchtest weil es ja schon so ausreicht
dann ist das deine persönliche Einstellung zu diesem Thema. Andere Leute und vor allem die Hersteller sehen es eben nicht so.


> 3D Brillen sind aber Teil der Entwicklungsgeschichte, die in dem momentan aktuellen VR Konzept mündet.


Sorry aber nein. Ein Spiel für VR zu entwickeln bzw. es anzupassen ist etwas vollkommen anderes. 3D wie wir es bis heute kennen ist nix anderes als unser gewohntes Display nur mit etwas mehr Tiefe und paar angepassten SpecialFX.
VR hat einen völlig anderen Maßstab. Du würdest sowas nicht schreiben wenn du ernsthafte Gedanken darüber machen würdest wie anders VR ist.

Allein durch die aktive ingamekopfbewegung lässt es sich mit 3D in keinsterweise vergleichen weil die gesamte Spielwelt einen anderen Größeneindruck auf den Spieler macht.


> DIe Aussage, daß die *nahezu bei 0 *anfangen müssen, halte ich für Humbug. Schließlich gibt es ja diverse Vorreiter wie zB diesen _Black & White _Handschuh


Spiele für VR müssen von grundauf komplett anders entwickelt werden damit es sich gut anfühlt.
Größenverhältnisse und Spielgeschwindigkeit sind vollkommen anders. Schau dir doch einfach mal all die VR Konferenzen an dann wirst du oft genug hören dass es für die Entwickler
ein absolutes Neuland ist und die ganze vorherige Spielentwicklung umgekrempelt werden muss.

Das versteht man aber nur wenn man einsieht dass VR kein simples 3D Gimmick ist.


> Es wird weiterhin Zeitverschwendung sein, solange du nicht einen einzigen konkreten Vorteil von Kopfhörern nennst.


Wenn du nicht von allein auf die Vorteile von einem Kopfhörer kommst (vor allem in Kombination mit VR) dann werde ich hier nix zu diesem Thema schreiben.
Anscheinend bist du kein Kopfhörerbenutzer, denn dann würdest du solche ... Fragen nicht stellen 

Wie man allen ernstes eine 5.1 Anlage einem Kopfhörer bei VR bevorzugen kann ist mir absolut unerklärlich und ich bin teilweise geschockt 
Mir kommt das Gefühl auf als wenn du einfach nicht erahnen kannst was VR wirklich bedeutet und welche Rolle die Kopfhörer hier haben.

Es bringt nix wenn ich dir hier die Vorteile der Kopfhörer aufschreibe wenn du von alleine nicht drauf kommst warum die Kopfhörer so wichtig sind.


> Das stimmt - *wenn *die Entwickler eben keine alternative Steuerung mit Gamepads einplanen.


Wenn das Spiel für die natürlichen Handbewegungen gedacht ist dann selbstverständlich nicht.
Und wenn dann wirds eben nicht gut funktionieren - das sollte aber dir verständlich sein.


> Da komm ich nicht mit: Wieso schließt die pure Existenz eines All-In-One Paketes die Möglichkeit eines BaseLine Paketes aus?


Sorry ich habe das jetzt hier wirklich schon mehr als 5x wiederholt und 5x erklärt warum es Sinn macht so ein all-in-one Paket bei der Markteinführung anzubieten.


> Ach, nicht? Wahrscheinlich dürfte das in entsprechenden Handy Foren anders aussehen ...


Ich habe noch nie jemanden gehört der sich daran gestört hat. Es ist die Pflicht des Anbieters sowas mitreinzupacken damit sein Produkt vollständig ist.
Das hat eben den Nachteil dass man über eine Zeit hinweg warscheinlich mehrere Kabel besitzt. Hilft aber alles nix weil der Hersteller i.d.R. alles verkaufen muss damit das Produkt vollständig ist.


> Jede Hardware braucht auch Treiber ...


Es ging darum dass du über die vermeindlich schlechte Software geschrieben hast und dass dort das Geld wichtiger wäre.
Bei VR ist die Hardware der wichtige Kernpunkt und das alle mitgelieferten Geräte super aufeinander abgestimmt sind.

Um Treiber ging es hier nicht mal.


> Was aber nix bringt, da man ja mit dem Controller läuft.


Doch es bringt schon was weil man sich nachwievor frei bewegen kann, nur eben nicht so wie du es dir vielleicht ausmalst.


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Für mich ist es vollkommen unverständlich wie man den technischen Mehrwert von Lighthouse gegenüber der von Rift nicht sehen kann.
> Informiere dich über die Vorteile von diesem System dann kannst du gerne weiterschreiben. Nicht böse gemeint.


Mir egal, welches System was hat und welches nicht: Wenn man zB in einem Fußball Spiel real nur rumsteht und lediglich für Ballberührungen die Füße verwendet, ist das immersionszerstörender als direkt im Sitzen zu spielen und die ingame Füße anders zu steuern.
Abgesehen von "Stand Sportarten" wie Billard oder Golf fällt es mir schwer, eine "sinnvolle" Anwendung zu erdenken, bei der man mehr oder weniger auf einem Fleck rumsteht (ab18 Inhalte mal außen vor gelassen).

btw: Wieso *stehen *eigentlich die Personen in den Videos mit der Achterbahn? wäre es nicht sinnvoller, bzw: immersionsfördernder, wenn man dabei *sitzen *würde - wie in einer richtigen Achterbahn?



> Wenn du nicht von allein auf die Vorteile von einem Kopfhörer kommst (vor allem in Kombination mit VR) dann werde ich hier nix zu diesem Thema schreiben.


Was ist das denn bitte für ein Diskussionsverhalten?
"Ich hab recht und wenn du das nicht verstehst, dann erkläre ich dir das auch nicht! Nä-nä-nä-nä-nää-nääh!".

... und du wunderst dich, warum du hier von einigen nicht mehr ernst genommen wirst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Anscheinend bist du kein Kopfhörerbenutzer, denn dann würdest du solche ... Fragen nicht stellen


Stell dir vor: Doch, bin ich.
Kopfhörer dienen dem Schutz der Umgebung vor Lärm. so werden meine Mitbewohner und Nachbarn nicht von Teamspeak Geblubber belästigt, was ich über die Boxen viel zu laut wiedergeben müßte, um alle verstehen zu können.
Und Mitreisende im Bus müssen ebenfalls nicht meine Musik mitanhören.



> Mir kommt das Gefühl auf als wenn du einfach nicht erahnen kannst was VR wirklich bedeutet und welche Rolle die Kopfhörer hier haben.


Wie denn auch, wenn du es nicht erklären willst, was daran besser sein soll?



> Wenn das Spiel für die natürlichen Handbewegungen gedacht ist dann selbstverständlich nicht.


Sicher: Es kommt ganz auf die Anwendung an. Ein Gitarren- oder Klavierspielsimulator stellt da natürlich andere Anforderungen als ein Egoshooter. Ersteres würde dann tatsächlich nicht mit einem Gamepad spielbar sein.

Was aber eben kein Grund gegen 2 unterschiedliche Pakete ist. Genauso wie es bei Konsolen Spiele gibt, die nur zu einer bestimmten Generation kompatibel sind, gäbe es dann zB "Standard" und "Deluxe" Anwendungen, die dann eben nur mit dem All-In_One Paket kompatibel sind. Konzeptionell alles machbar, die einzige Grenze ist der Wille der Macher.



> Sorry ich habe das jetzt hier wirklich schon mehr als 5x wiederholt und 5x erklärt warum es Sinn macht so ein all-in-one Paket bei der Markteinführung anzubieten.


Aber noch kein einziges Mal, wieso es keinen Sinn machen sollte, *ebenfalls *ein BaseLine System rauszubringen.



> Ich habe noch nie jemanden gehört der sich daran gestört hat.


Na dann gibt's das natürlich auch nicht. Mein Fehler.


----------

